# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Air Force Captain Assaulted At Home By Cop Who Mistook Him For Burglar; DA Wont Drop

## St James

*Air Force Captain Assaulted At Home By Cop Who Mistook Him For Burglar; DA Wont Drop Charges*April 17, 2014 by Ben Bullard 


Nicolas Aquino, a Carmel, Calif. resident and Air Force captain whos been featured in promotional material for the military because of his sterling reputation as a voluntarily enlisted airman, found himself in an unfortunate situation last December: a neighbor mistook him for a burglar as he entered his own home late one night and called the police.
Of course, when the police got to Aquinos house, there was no burglar there  only Aquino. But, to Aquinos bewilderment, that made no difference to the officer who showed up to investigate.
From _KSBW_:
All he said was, I need to see your ID. At that moment Im like, Excuse me sir, but who are you? And why are you here? Aquino told _KSBW_.
He says it again, I have to produce identification. At that moment I asked him, Am I being detained? He said, Yes, and so I said, OK, then my name is Nicolas Aquino. I live right here. Im in the military, Aquino said.
Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didnt hand it over.
According to the deputys account in the sheriffs incident report, The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and place him into handcuffs.
Thats when he grabs my wrist, puts me in a front guillotine, slams my head into the ground and spins around and does a rear naked choke, so he puts me in a choke hold, Aquino said.
In the incident report, the deputy wrote that while sitting on top of Aquino and with his hands around his head, I yelled at the male to put his hands out to his sides. The male never complied. He was beginning to draw them in closer to the center of his body. Afraid that the male was going to reach for a weapon, I contemplated disengaging from him, drawing my own firearm and taking aim.
I physically cant move, Im not resisting, Aquino told KSBW.Ah, the classic stop resisting! routine.
Aquino, who wasnt armed, was not charged with a crime that night. But nearly two months after the incident, a warrant was issued for his arrest on obstruction and resisting arrest charges. A student at the Naval Postgraduate School in nearby Monterrey, Aquino only learned of the warrant when his supervisor at the school told him about the charges and said he couldnt be on campus until he had dealt with them.
The first-generation child of exiled Paraguayan immigrants, Aquino had previously been one of the Air Forces shining stars. His was a sincere, feel-good story about appreciating the liberties and the opportunities this Nation affords those who know a thing or two about life under regimes that bully and intimidate dissenters  as his father learned at the hands of the Paraguayan government.




U.S. Air Force Capt. Nicolas Aquino is a first-generation American that joined the United States Air Force as a way to give back to a country that opened its arms to his parents, the Air Force remarked In promoting his video feature in 2012. He details his parents struggle and their journey to the United States, and explains what freedom and service mean to him.
Aquinos lawyer asked the Monterey County District Attorney to drop the charges, but was told it wasnt going to happen, _KSBW_ reported Tuesday. The entire ordeal, Aquino said, has put his military career in jeopardy.

Better watch out folks, now cops try to arrest you for being in your own home. Fucking thug......then the prosecutor, knowing the guy was well within his Rights will now prosecute him to the full measure of the law. 
How bogus can ya get?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

The deputy is a fucking moron and the Monterey County Sheriff's office is making themselves look stupid and opening themselves up for a lawsuit.

http://www.ksbw.com/news/central-cal...story/25520658



> In the incident report, the deputy wrote that while sitting on top of Aquino, "I yelled at the male to put his hands out to his sides. The male never complied. He was beginning to draw them in closer to the center of his body. Afraid that the male was going to reach for a weapon, I contemplated disengaging from him, drawing my own firearm and taking aim."Monterey County Sheriff Scott Miller backed the actions of Rodriguez. 
> 
> "He took a course of action consistent with a report of a burglary. There is no reason to disagree with his actions," Miller said.
> 
> *VIDEO: Air Force captain's confrontation with deputy debated*
> 
> More than seven weeks after the incident, a warrant was issued for his arrest.
> 
> When Aquino's case went before a Monterey County judge on Wednesday morning, no resolution was reached after a long discussion in the judge's chamber.
> ...

----------


## DonGlock26

> Fucking thug......then the prosecutor, knowing the guy was well within his Rights


Fucking thug based on what? Another one-sided mainstream media report?

Was he within his rights?


I have another question for you. What if you were having an on-going problem with your neighbor over a minor issue and the neighbor called the police on you. The officer talks to the complaining neighbor first who runs you down and paints you as being a major fucking asshole. Then, without ever talking to you or getting your side of the story, the officer begins to call you a "major fucking asshole". Would you consider that a rational act? Wouldn't you consider the officer to be a complete idiot?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-19-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> The deputy is a fucking moron and the Monterey County Sheriff's office is making themselves look stupid and opening themselves up for a lawsuit.
> 
> http://www.ksbw.com/news/central-cal...story/25520658


Why is he a "fucking moron"? 

They aren't already open for a lawsuit? It's probably better to get a guilty verdict before civil court.

----------


## Dan40

> The deputy is a fucking moron and the Monterey County Sheriff's office is making themselves look stupid and opening themselves up for a lawsuit.
> 
> http://www.ksbw.com/news/central-cal...story/25520658


The link to the ABC LIBERAL NEWS affiliate is pure speculation.  There is very little fact in the report.  The defense attorney wished to impeach the arresting officer!  Well DUH.  That's what he gets paid to do.

But a lengthly session in the judges chambers changed nothing?  WHY?  THAT is the story!

A neighbor calls the cops for a burglar at your house.  The cop arrives and FINDS the burglar.  Who are you?  Asks the cop.  "I live here."  says the crook.  "ID please says the cop.  "WHY?" asks the crook.

Over 313,000,000 crimes committed each year in the USA.  858,000 per day and the police should beg everyone caught in the act to please, nicely identify themselves.

My experience is that the cops always act reasonably ONCE.  Sometimes twice.  Never 3 times.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-19-2014),Old Ridge Runner (04-19-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> *Air Force Captain Assaulted At Home By Cop Who Mistook Him For Burglar; DA Won’t Drop Charges*
> 
> April 17, 2014 by Ben Bullard 
> 
> 
> Nicolas Aquino, a Carmel, Calif. resident and Air Force captain who’s been featured in promotional material for the military because of his sterling reputation as a voluntarily enlisted airman, found himself in an unfortunate situation last December: a neighbor mistook him for a burglar as he entered his own home late one night and called the police.
> Of course, when the police got to Aquino’s house, there was no burglar there – only Aquino. But, to Aquino’s bewilderment, that made no difference to the officer who showed up to investigate.
> From _KSBW_:“All he said was, ‘I need to see your ID.’ At that moment I’m like, ‘Excuse me sir, but who are you? And why are you here?” Aquino told _KSBW_.
> “He says it again, I have to produce identification. At that moment I asked him, ‘Am I being detained?’ He said, ‘Yes,’ and so I said, ‘OK, then my name is Nicolas Aquino. I live right here. I’m in the military,’” Aquino said.
> ...


No, it's not prosecution to full extent of the. The guy was within his rights, therefore no law was broke. This is persecution, plain and simple!

----------

St James (04-20-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> The link to the ABC LIBERAL NEWS affiliate is pure speculation.  There is very little fact in the report.  The defense attorney wished to impeach the arresting officer!  Well DUH.  That's what he gets paid to do.
> 
> But a lengthly session in the judges chambers changed nothing?  WHY?  THAT is the story!
> 
> A neighbor calls the cops for a burglar at your house.  The cop arrives and FINDS the burglar.  Who are you?  Asks the cop.  "I live here."  says the crook.  "ID please says the cop.  "WHY?" asks the crook.
> 
> Over 313,000,000 crimes committed each year in the USA.  858,000 per day and the police should beg everyone caught in the act to please, nicely identify themselves.
> 
> My experience is that the cops always act reasonably ONCE.  Sometimes twice.  Never 3 times.


And the excuse maker chimes in and takes the side of the mercenaries. Go figure!

----------


## DonGlock26

> The guy was within his rights, therefore no law was broke.


How so?

----------


## michaelr

> How so?


Well, aside the fact he was in his own home, he showed his ID. Must of pissed that mercenary off hey?

----------


## Dan40

> And the excuse maker chimes in and takes the side of the mercenaries. Go figure!


And the genius takes the word of the liberal media as truth.  Go figure.

I thought it was BASIC intelligence to know there are 2 or more sides to every story.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,No, I'm CERTAIN that it is BASIC intelligence to know there are 2 or more sides to every story.

I remember the liberal media story about the horrible white cop abusing the innocent black professor.  I remember the liberal president condemning the cop for his outrageous and racial actions.

But that was NOT the whole story was it, genius?

----------

ChoppedLiver (04-19-2014),DonGlock26 (04-19-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> And the genius takes the word of the liberal media as truth.  Go figure.
> 
> I thought it was BASIC intelligence to know there are 2 or more sides to every story.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,No, I'm CERTAIN that it is BASIC intelligence to know there are 2 or more sides to every story.
> 
> I remember the liberal media story about the horrible white cop abusing the innocent black professor.  I remember the liberal president condemning the cop for his outrageous and racial actions.
> 
> But that was NOT the whole story was it, genius?


Yea, it's the same, everyone else is lying. Got it. Thanks!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Well, aside the fact he was in his own home, he showed his ID. Must of pissed that mercenary off hey?


According to the media, he refused to give his ID TO the officer AFTER being told that he was being detained. The officer was investigating a report from a neighbor that a suspicious person was near the house. 

The officer has the power to detain a person during an investigation of a possible crime and to handcuff the person for the officer's safety, if he feels that the subject is a possible threat. The homeowner escalated the incident by not cooperating and giving the officer his military ID AND driver's licence with his ADDRESS on it. 

This appears to be just another story of how a citizen can escalate an investigation into an arrest by not cooperating and then resisting handcuffing and/or arrest.

But, I would like to see the officer's video recording, if he has one before I call anyone names. 





> "He says it again, I have to produce identification. At that moment I asked him, 'Am I being detained?' He said, 'Yes,' and so I said, 'OK, then my name is Nicolas Aquino. I live right here. I'm in the military,'" Aquino said.
> 
> Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn't hand it over.
> According to the deputy's account in the sheriff's incident report, "The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and place him into handcuffs."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.ksbw.com/news/carmel-air-...#ixzz2zMaqpGXe



I wonder how the captain would like it, if an airman refused to hand his military ID to the captain? Getting yourself arrested by law enforcement is not exactly a smart career building move on his part.

----------


## michaelr

> According to the media, he refused to give his ID TO the officer AFTER being told that he was being detained. The officer was investigating a report from a neighbor that a suspicious person was near the house. 
> 
> The officer has the power to detain a person during an investigation of a possible crime and to handcuff the person for the officer's safety, if he feels that the subject is a possible threat. The homeowner escalated the incident by not cooperating and giving the officer his military ID AND driver's licence with his ADDRESS on it. 
> 
> This appears to be just another story of how a citizen can escalate an investigation into an arrest by not cooperating and then resisting handcuffing and/or arrest.
> 
> But, I would like to see the officer's video recording, if he has one before I call anyone names. 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the article Glock.....




> “He says it again, I have to produce identification. At that moment I asked him, ‘Am I being detained?’ He said, ‘Yes,’ and so I said, ‘OK, then my name is Nicolas Aquino. I live right here. I’m in the military,’” Aquino said.
> Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn’t hand it over.


He showed the mercenary his ID, and that's all that's required. I guess expecting the thugs to think but to much to expect.

----------


## Dan40

> I read the article Glock.....
> 
> 
> 
> He showed the mercenary his ID, and that's all that's required. I guess expecting the thugs to think but to much to expect.


From the OP.

"Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn’t hand it over.
According to the deputy’s account in the sheriff’s incident report, “The  male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away  from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and  place him into handcuffs.”

Now, is that true?  Do you KNOW?  I don't know and don't falsely profess to know.

What I do KNOW, for certain, is that we do not have the whole story.

That seems to be fine with cop haters, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I prefer actual facts.

The crux of this issue is in the session in the judges chambers.  What happened in there that made the judge come to the conclusion that the state would proceed?

Judges don't care for crap cases.  Prosecutors don't want to pursue crap cases.

In the judges chambers it was NOT a man and a cop having a problem with each other.  The AF Capt had his lawyer speaking for him.  WHY didn't the judge dismiss the case?  Don't you CARE to know that?
Or does jumping to wrong conclusions get you high?

And in an effort to keep you from jumping to another wrong conclusion, and making another juvenile mental error.

Let me say that when the REAL story is known, it MIGHT be the cop that should go to jail.  Or it might be the airman that should go to jail or pay a fine or something.

By saying we do not know the real story, I am not saying the cop was right or the airman was right.

The statemewnt is only, don't jump to conclusions without the facts.  THAT is not intelligent and often wrong.

----------


## michaelr

> From the OP.
> 
> "Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn’t hand it over.
> According to the deputy’s account in the sheriff’s incident report, “The  male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away  from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and  place him into handcuffs.”
> 
> Now, is that true?  Do you KNOW?  I don't know and don't falsely profess to know.
> 
> What I do KNOW, for certain, is that we do not have the whole story.
> 
> ...


I'll take the victims word for it. The cop even eluded to it.

----------

St James (04-20-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> The link to the ABC LIBERAL NEWS affiliate is pure speculation.  There is very little fact in the report.  The defense attorney wished to impeach the arresting officer!  Well DUH.  That's what he gets paid to do.
> 
> But a lengthly session in the judges chambers changed nothing?  WHY?  THAT is the story!
> 
> A neighbor calls the cops for a burglar at your house.  The cop arrives and FINDS the burglar.  Who are you?  Asks the cop.  "I live here."  says the crook.  "ID please says the cop.  "WHY?" asks the crook.
> 
> Over 313,000,000 crimes committed each year in the USA.  858,000 per day and the police should beg everyone caught in the act to please, nicely identify themselves.
> 
> My experience is that the cops always act reasonably ONCE.  Sometimes twice.  Never 3 times.


Aquino showed the deputy his ID:

“He says it again, I have to produce identification. At that moment I asked him, ‘Am I being detained?’ He said, ‘Yes,’ and so I said, ‘OK, then my name is Nicolas Aquino. I live right here. I’m in the military,’” Aquino said.

Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn’t hand it over.

According to the deputy’s account in the sheriff’s incident report, 
“The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and place him into handcuffs.”

So, ... what?  The cop didn't bother to look at the address on Aquino's ID?

Instead, he "takes him down," and is on the verge of using deadly force???

Okay, well, ^THAT^ is some power-tripping, EXCESSIVE response to the situation, imho.

----------

michaelr (04-19-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> I'll take the victims word for it. The cop even eluded to it.


So like liberals everywhere, your agenda is paramount.  Truth is inconvenient to your agenda.

Taking the victims word, OR the cops word, is stupid and juvenile.  An adult equipped with logic, "should" want facts, not beliefs!

----------


## michaelr

Look people, the excuse makers in particular. The cop just had to think. The Capt, who I am sure looked and dressed like a professional, showed a military ID card, and said it was his home. This is one and one stuff. Well, you would think. Instead of some humidity, the mercenary went nuts. That happens, we hire border line retards then give them guns. But to make excuses for it, that's not ok. In fact that sucks! Everyone is scum, but the retards in blue. Remember that when the boot you lick kicks you in the face!

----------


## michaelr

> So like liberals everywhere, your agenda is paramount.  Truth is inconvenient to your agenda.
> 
> Taking the victims word, OR the cops word, is stupid and juvenile.  An adult equipped with logic, "should" want facts, not beliefs!


Uh huh. So we should just ignore this and hope it goes away real quick like.

Don't confuse me with liberals. Yes I do believe the guy that stands most to lose over a lie!

----------


## Dan40

> Aquino showed the deputy his ID:
> 
> He says it again, I have to produce identification. At that moment I asked him, Am I being detained? He said, Yes, and so I said, OK, then my name is Nicolas Aquino. I live right here. Im in the military, Aquino said.
> 
> *Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didnt hand it over.*
> 
> According to the deputys account in the sheriffs incident report, 
> *The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand.* I decided at that point I would detain him physically and place him into handcuffs.
> 
> ...


How much time and from what distance and in what light did the cop have to SEE who he was talking to and what the address was.  And IF, *as is VERY LIKELY*, The USAF Captain showed, however briefly, a military ID.  THERE IS NO ADDRESS ON A MILITARY ID.

Did you know that?

If a cop is questioning a potential crook outside MY home.  I don't want the cop taking anyone's WORD for anything.  Even if it is me.

----------


## fyrenza

You know what horrifies me?

That you don't see anything inherently "wrong" with this picture.

A man, *in the house that he's renting*, is hand-cuffed and ARRESTED because he's a suspected burglar?

AFTER showing his ID to the cop???

I honestly don't give a shit HOW many sides there are to this story ~
to think that someone could be arrested, in their home,
for ...  what?
Not "complying _CORRECTLY_?"

^THAT^ is absolutely un-fucking-real to me.

----------

michaelr (04-19-2014),Rudy2D (04-19-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Didn't the preezy involve himself in a similar situation in Boston with one of his racist friends during his first term??

Seein' as how much the Little emperor and MIchelle Antoinette love the military seems they'd do something to have this dropped.  Another beer summit perhaps.

----------

Micketto (04-23-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> How much time and from what distance and in what light did the cop have to SEE who he was talking to and what the address was.  And IF, *as is VERY LIKELY*, The USAF Captain showed, however briefly, a military ID.  THERE IS NO ADDRESS ON A MILITARY ID.
> 
> Did you know that?
> 
> If a cop is questioning a potential crook outside MY home.  I don't want the cop taking anyone's WORD for anything.  Even if it is me.


So what if he didn't hand it over! What the fuck is wrong with you? Let me ask you a simple question. Why didn't the mercenary just ask him to see it again instead of assaulting him? BTW Einstien, you do know the ID has his name on it. I am sure....well I would expect the ''cop'' had the name of the resident, I mean his neighbor did call, and its readily available information.

----------


## Dan40

> You know what horrifies me?
> 
> That you don't see anything inherently "wrong" with this picture.
> 
> A man, *in the house that he's renting*, is hand-cuffed and ARRESTED because he's a suspected burglar?
> 
> AFTER showing his ID to the cop???
> 
> I honestly don't give a shit HOW many sides there are to this story ~
> ...


Has rational thought been outlawed?  Has reason been suspended.  Has reading been cancelled.

The cop was called BY A NEIGHBOR for a report of a prowler OUTSIDE the house.  The man was arrested outside a house where a potential crime was reported by a neighbor.

He was NOT arrested *IN* his *HOME.
*
What do you think a real prowler tells cops when they question him? "OK you got me, I was trying to break in."  Next to fucking never will a cop hear that.

Instead the cops hears, "I live here!"  Here's my ID, quick flash of phony ID.

----------


## fyrenza

> How much time and from what distance and in what light did the cop have to SEE who he was talking to and what the address was.  And IF, *as is VERY LIKELY*, The USAF Captain showed, however briefly, a military ID.  THERE IS NO ADDRESS ON A MILITARY ID.
> 
> Did you know that?
> 
> If a cop is questioning a potential crook outside MY home.  I don't want the cop taking anyone's WORD for anything.  Even if it is me.


You can't pull something out of someone's hand, if they aren't TOUCHING it, eh?

Three things :  Aquino SAID, "I'm Nicolas Aquino.  I live here ~ I'm in the military.",

and proceeded to prove what he'd said by showing his military ID, with his name,

and we don't know but what he was "pulling his <wallet> back" to flip to his driver's license,
which would have had his address printed on it.

But my thang still stands ~

SINCE WHEN are folks getting ARRESTED, in their own homes, for being burglars???

----------

michaelr (04-19-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> You can't pull something out of someone's hand, if they aren't TOUCHING it, eh?
> 
> Three things :  Aquino SAID, "I'm Nicolas Aquino.  I live here ~ I'm in the military.",
> 
> and proceeded to prove what he'd said by showing his military ID, with his name,
> 
> and we don't know but what he was "pulling his <wallet> back" to flip to his driver's license,
> which would have had his address printed on it.
> 
> ...


That's, although a very good question, is almost to funny to answer. Oh, and the ''judge'' wants him prosecuted to full extent of the law for it..

What's that movie, Stupidocity or some shit? I think was based on this town!

----------


## Dan40

> So what if he didn't hand it over! What the fuck is wrong with you? Let me ask you a simple question. Why didn't the mercenary just ask him to see it again instead of assaulting him? BTW Einstien, you do know the ID has his name on it. I am sure....well I would expect the ''cop'' had the name of the resident, I mean his neighbor did call, and its readily available information.


You ASSUME facts not in evidence.  A decidedly dumb ass thing to do.

I'm asking to wait until the FACTS are known.  I'm not saying either party was right or wrong.  Is that too hard to grasp.  FACTS?  The real story?  Beyond your comprehension, Einstein?

----------


## fyrenza

If the deputy had found Aquino outside, skulking around, it would make a difference,

but the article said that he was mistaken for a burglar, ENTERING his house,

which means he was INSIDE when the cop showed up.

----------


## michaelr

> Has rational thought been outlawed?  Has reason been suspended.  Has reading been cancelled.
> 
> The cop was called BY A NEIGHBOR for a report of a prowler OUTSIDE the house.  The man was arrested outside a house where a potential crime was reported by a neighbor.
> 
> He was NOT arrested *IN* his *HOME.
> *
> What do you think a real prowler tells cops when they question him? "OK you got me, I was trying to break in."  Next to fucking never will a cop hear that.
> 
> Instead the cops hears, "I live here!"  Here's my ID, quick flash of phony ID.


I don't want to call you a liar, you might just be wrong, but I suggest to apologize for your rudeness and unearned arrogance!




> Nicolas Aquino, a Carmel, Calif. resident and Air Force captain who’s been featured in promotional material for the military because of his sterling reputation as a voluntarily enlisted airman, found himself in an unfortunate situation last December: a neighbor mistook him for a burglar as he entered his own home late one night and called the police.
> Of course, when the police got to Aquino’s house, there was no burglar there – only Aquino. But, to Aquino’s bewilderment, that made no difference to the officer who showed up to investigate.


Do you know what ''as he entered his own home'' means? Means your bases for agument just got tossed out of court!

----------


## michaelr

> You ASSUME facts not in evidence.  A decidedly dumb ass thing to do.
> 
> I'm asking to wait until the FACTS are known.  I'm not saying either party was right or wrong.  Is that too hard to grasp.  FACTS?  The real story?  Beyond your comprehension, Einstein?


You read my last post. Then see the stupid in your post!!!!!

----------


## Dan40

> Y*ou can't pull something out of someone's hand, if they aren't TOUCHING it, eh?
> *
> Three things :  Aquino SAID, "I'm Nicolas Aquino.  I live here ~ I'm in the military.",
> 
> and proceeded to prove what he'd said by showing his military ID, with his name,
> 
> and we don't know but what he was "pulling his <wallet> back" to flip to his driver's license,
> which would have had his address printed on it.
> 
> ...


*Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn’t hand it over.*
So it was a military ID, and had NO address on it!  And Aquino DID NOT hand it over.  It sounds like he did not even remove it from his wallet and in my traffic stops I've never seen a cop that would take your wallet.  They insist you take the ID out of the wallet and give them the ID only.  They will not touch your wallet until an arrest  is made.
*“The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand. 

Did not take the WALLET out of the cops hand.  "MOVED his hand away from my hand"

*Sounds like the cop never had the ID or the wallet actually in his hand.  But that is what the cop said.

Aquino said this, Aquino said that.  ALL* MIGHT* be true.  But it is at this point, he said, he said.

But I guess I just like facts and reality rather than jumping to ridiculous conclusions to make myself feel good.

----------


## michaelr

> *Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn’t hand it over.*
> So it was a military ID, and had NO address on it!  And Aquino DID NOT hand it over.  It sounds like he did not even remove it from his wallet and in my traffic stops I've never seen a cop that would take your wallet.  They insist you take the ID out of the wallet and give them the ID only.  They will not touch your wallet until an arrest  is made.
> *“The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand. 
> 
> Did not take the WALLET out of the cops hand.  "MOVED his hand away from my hand"
> 
> *Sounds like the cop never had the ID or the wallet actually in his hand.  But that is what the cop said.
> 
> Aquino said this, Aquino said that.  ALL* MIGHT* be true.  But it is at this point, he said, he said.
> ...


Again with the excuses. You believe the cop. You say we shouldn't believe anything, then you believe the mercenary. Hypocrite much Dan. You were wrong on not being in the house too, after you insulted a member for saying he was. Gunna answer the question, since when do we burglarize our own homes?

----------


## fyrenza

Either way that it comes down ~

whether it was the cop, over-reacting,
or the suspect pulling some passive-aggressive tactic to escalate the situation ~

I'm definitely NOT "feeling good" about it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I read the article Glock.....
> 
> 
> 
> He showed the mercenary his ID, and that's all that's required. I guess expecting the thugs to think but to much to expect.


Showed? ID can be faked. The officer wanted ID to inspect, not see it from a distance. Besides, military ID would not have his address on it. The officer was correct to ask for his ID and the captain was wrong for obstructing the officer. He, of all people, should be able to handle a incident with a person in a position of authority over him.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'll take the victims word for it. The cop even eluded to it.


Why? Because you distrust police officers who are investigating suspicious person calls?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Aquino showed the deputy his ID:
> 
> “He says it again, I have to produce identification. At that moment I asked him, ‘Am I being detained?’ He said, ‘Yes,’ and so I said, ‘OK, then my name is Nicolas Aquino. I live right here. I’m in the military,’” Aquino said.
> 
> Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn’t hand it over.
> 
> According to the deputy’s account in the sheriff’s incident report, 
> “The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and place him into handcuffs.”
> 
> ...


Ok, military ID does not have your address on it. If he had just handed the cop his driver's license and allowed the officer to confirm that he lived there, the incident would have never happened. He showed ID that did nothing to help the situation and then pulled it away from the officer. The officer at this point is probably thinking that a homeowner would have simply showed him a driver's license. The officer probably thought he was dealing with a guy up to no good (stalker? Peeping Tom? Ex-boyfriend? Rapist?). So, what did he do? He tried to handcuff him for his safety, which he is allowed to do in that situation. What does the USAF captain do? He resists a police officer after being told that he was being detained! That is an idiot move right there. 

Remember, the officer had no idea, if the guy lived there, when the guy resisted. He may have been confronting an armed criminal at that point. Burglars kill cops and homeowners every year in the US of A.

----------


## Roadmaster

> All he said was, ‘I need to see your ID.’ At that moment I’m like, ‘Excuse me sir, but who are you? And why are you here?” Aquino told _KSBW_.
> “He says it again, I have to produce identification. At that moment I asked him, ‘Am I being detained?’ He said, ‘Yes,’ and so I said, ‘OK, then my name is Nicolas Aquino. I live right here. I’m in the military,’” Aquino said.
>  Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn’t hand it over.


 Again the cop escalated the problem. One he didn't tell him why he was being detained or suspected of a crime. This guy seemed to have no idea why the cop was asking for ID and was defending his rights. Cops need to not be able to play games with citizens. We know the neighbor called by what the cop said but put yourself in the guys shoes. A cop walks up and ask for ID without telling you why on your own property. Then he ask am I being detained and the cop says yes. So he gives him his name and proves that's his name on the ID he showed him, still not knowing the charges which cops have no right to do without telling you. This whole thing is the cops fault for not explaining why he was there and why he needed proof.

----------


## fyrenza

While I'm at home,

a deputy accosts me,

so I tell him my name,
where I work,
and that I live at this address,

then start proving what I've stated,

killing two birds with the first stone ~
my military ID, which proves my employment and name ~

and then proceed to produce the other pertinent details,
as shown on my driver's license.

He wasn't belligerent with the cop,
wasn't armed, nor threatening,
and had just gotten "home."

And ... <sigh> ... What If?
What if he realized that his military ID would ONLY prove his name and employment,
and sort of snatched it back, in order to fork up his driver's license,
which would have proven EVERYTHING?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Again the cop escalated the problem. One he didn't tell him why he was being detained or suspected of a crime. This guy seemed to have no idea why the cop was asking for ID and was defending his rights.


Aren't you just assuming that? Does the news article directly say that the officer never told him why he was there? Is it possible that the media is omitting a lot of the conversation in order to write a story that makes the officer sound unreasonable?

Is it possible that you are being manipulated emotionally by deceptive writing?

----------


## DonGlock26

> While I'm at home,
> 
> a deputy accosts me,
> 
> so I tell him my name,
> where I work,
> and that I live at this address,
> 
> then start proving what I've stated,
> ...


Did he say "I'll show you my driver's license"? I don't think so. The article glosses over the verbal interaction by saying "eventually" he showed him military ID. That means he had plenty of time to provide a driver's license, but he didn't. I'd like to hear the conversation. Why didn't the reporter try to secure a recording?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Aren't you just assuming that? Does the news article directly say that the officer never told him why he was there? Is it possible that the media is omitting a lot of the conversation in order to write a story that makes the officer sound unreasonable?
> 
> Is it possible that you are being manipulated emotionally by deceptive writing?


 Assuming no I am going by experience too. Some cops like to ask questions and proof before they tell you what's going on. They act like it's a secret until they run your name. They make people angry. They do not have a right to ask questions or ask for proof of residence until they tell you why.................. you are being asked.

----------


## michaelr

> Showed? ID can be faked. The officer wanted ID to inspect, not see it from a distance. Besides, military ID would not have his address on it. The officer was correct to ask for his ID and the captain was wrong for obstructing the officer. He, of all people, should be able to handle a incident with a person in a position of authority over him.


I see, now it could be this and could be that. I guess DNA is now required!

Just the thought he answered the door and produced an ID would be enough for any rational person!

----------


## Roadmaster

> so I tell him my name,
>  where I work,
>  and that I live at this address,
> 
>  then start proving what I've stated,
> 
>  killing two birds with the first stone ~
>  my military ID, which proves my employment and name ~


 After he gives you reason why he suspects you.

----------


## michaelr

> Why? Because you distrust police officers who are investigating suspicious person calls?


Because the cop acted insane.

----------


## fyrenza

"Eventually" is a funny word, open to all sorts of interpretation.




> e·ven·tu·al·lyiˈvenCHo͞oəlē/
> _adverb_
> [COLOR=#878787 !important]





> *1*.
> in the end, esp. after a long delay, dispute, or series of problems.
> [COLOR=#878787 !important]"eventually, after midnight, I arrived at the hotel"[/COLOR]
> *synonyms:*
> *in the end, in due course,* by and by, in time, after some time, after a bit, finally, at last, over the long haul; More


IOW?  He didn't "immediately" fork it up.
(lol  the "reporter" needed _some_ word to define that it was NOT instantly)[/color]

----------

michaelr (04-19-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Because the cop acted insane.


I see nothing insane in asking for ID from a person on a prowler call called in by a neighbor.

Would you rather that the police ignore such calls?

----------


## Roadmaster

> I see, now it could be this and could be that. I guess DNA is now required!
> 
> Just the thought he answered the door and produced an ID would be enough for any rational person!


 The guy was cooperating a little too much if I might say if the officer didn't tell him why he was there.

----------

michaelr (04-19-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I see, now it could be this and could be that. I guess DNA is now required!
> 
> Just the thought he answered the door and produced an ID would be enough for any rational person!


The ID didn't have an address on it. Produced? Showed and pulled away is more like it.

----------


## michaelr

> I see nothing insane in asking for ID from a person on a prowler call called in by a neighbor.
> 
> Would you rather that the police ignore such calls?


I think he acted insane when he assaulted this good American instead of asking to see the ID again or another form of ID.

----------


## DonGlock26

> "Eventually" is a funny word, open to all sorts of interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> IOW?  He didn't "immediately" fork it up.
> (lol  the "reporter" needed _some_ word to define that it was NOT instantly)


What was he doing between the officer's request and pulling the military id out? I suspect that a conversation has been omitted by the reporter or editor be cause controversy sells papers and air time.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I see nothing insane in asking for ID from a person on a prowler call called in by a neighbor.
> 
> Would you rather that the police ignore such calls?


 No but they better tell them why they are suspected and not just run up and ask for ID. You can't take away a persons rights because a neighbor said he thinks he did see something.

----------


## fyrenza

> After he gives you reason why he suspects you.


errrmmm ...

I honestly don't distrust the cops, for the most part,
and am pretty willing to cooperate with them.

THAT's what makes some of this stuff so AMAZING to me ~

I literally cannot imagine cops being The Enemy, and Out To Get Me.

----------

Max Rockatansky (04-19-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> The ID didn't have an address on it. Produced? Showed and pulled away is more like it.


The cop should of brought that to his attention instead of assaulting him.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The guy was cooperating a little too much if I might say if the officer didn't tell him why he was there.


Don't you find it odd that the reporter never says that the officer didn't tell the homeowner why he was there? The quoted parts of the conversation seem to be chopped down a great deal. I suspect that a conversation has been omitted in order to make the officer appear to be irrational.

----------


## DonGlock26

> No but they better tell them why they are suspected and not just run up and ask for ID. You can't take away a persons rights because a neighbor said he thinks he did see something.


Does the reporter tell us that an explanation was never given?

----------


## DonGlock26

> The cop should of brought that to his attention instead of assaulting him.


Do you know that he didn't???

----------


## michaelr

> Do you know that he didn't???


I'll assume that since the cop didn't say it, he didn't do it. The Capt pulled the wallet away, the mercenary attacked him.

----------


## Roadmaster

> errrmmm ...
> 
> I honestly don't distrust the cops, for the most part,
> and am pretty willing to cooperate with them.
> 
> THAT's what makes some of this stuff so AMAZING to me ~
> 
> I literally cannot imagine cops being The Enemy, and Out To Get Me.


Some will lie. I got stopped one night going to get some milk. He wanted to ask me all types of questions and I was thinking the whole time something was wrong with my car. I knew I wasn't speeding. I asked him three times why I was stopped and he never answered. No I didn't answer all his stupid questions but gave him my license and insurance. After over 20 minutes and him running my license he tells me he though he saw something like a small piece of paper fly out my window. Mind you it was cold, the windows rolled up and it was dark and I knew he was lying. No I didn't get a ticket but the questions he was asking pissed me off. I didn't show I was upset  but said here is my license and registration. Been around cops all my life but can't stand cops like this.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> errrmmm ...
> 
> I honestly don't distrust the cops, for the most part,
> and am pretty willing to cooperate with them.
> 
> THAT's what makes some of this stuff so AMAZING to me ~
> 
> I literally cannot imagine cops being The Enemy, and Out To Get Me.


Agreed.  Cops are human.  They fuck up then, most, try to justify their actions.  Their bosses, in a similar attempt to CYA, may back them up.  

I predict this will backfire badly for the Monterey County Sheriff's department.  Sure, it may not hit the newspapers, but they don't want this case going to trial either because they'll look like Barney Fife and the Keystone Cops in one jury verdict.  They're name will be synonymous with incompetence and Sheriff Scott Miller will end up retiring, "honorably", a few years earlier than he'd planned.  Since this is an election year for him, he's just screwing himself by targeting a member of the military by backing Deputy Barney Fife in this idiotic event.

http://www.montereyherald.com/news/c...perience-trade 

http://www.co.monterey.ca.us/SHERIFF/



> Our main mission is the protection of life and property of citizens in Monterey County and the operation of the County Jail. We shall provide quality law enforcement service to everyone in Monterey County with dedication, honor and commitment.We shall faithfully serve the people whose laws we enforce and that in so doing we will never violate the public’s trust placed in our positions.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

OTOH, maybe this Sheriff running for reelection is trying to divert attention away from the fact his son is a hoodlum/ex-con:

http://www.montereyherald.com/localn...arrested-again
_Sheriff Scott Miller's son was arrested by probation officers on Tuesday in Pacific Grove after he allegedly stole "well over $1,000" in goods from Asilomar Conference Grounds, State Parks officials said._

_Asilomar superintendent Eric Abma said Jacob Miller, who is in Monterey County Jail, stole phones, iPads, at least one laptop, and a "couple" of purses on Thursday and Friday._

_Abma said he could not specify where the items were stolen from or if they were taken from people attending a conference._

_Sheriff Miller said he was at his Salinas office when his son was arrested._

_"I'm concerned for his welfare," he said, "and like any other parent who loves their children, you try and be supportive without being enabling and you do the best you can."_

_Calls to Monterey County Probation Department Chief Manuel Real were not immediately returned._

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'll assume


Why? Why not suspend judgement until we have more facts?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Some will lie. I got stopped one night going to get some milk. He wanted to ask me all types of questions and I was thinking the whole time something was wrong with my car. I knew I wasn't speeding. I asked him three times why I was stopped and he never answered. No I didn't answer all his stupid questions but gave him my license and insurance. After over 20 minutes and him running my license he tells me he though he saw something like a small piece of paper fly out my window. Mind you it was cold, the windows rolled up and it was dark and I knew he was lying. No I didn't get a ticket but the questions he was asking pissed me off. I didn't show I was upset  but said here is my license and registration. Been around cops all my life but can't stand cops like this.


Is there a connection between your experience and this incident?

----------


## michaelr

> Why? Why not suspend judgement until we have more facts?


Do me a huge favor. I already show you this much respect. Underline your pertinent parts of my words so I can't accuse you of taking anything out of context. Thank you. 

The cop would have mentioned it. There is no reason for you to assume he did ask. He spoke yet didn't mention asking to see another form. I am sure he would have. I'm also sure that if his IQ wasn't in the retard range, he would have known this guy was in his home. He is a capt in the airforce, not a drugy or street criminal!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Do me a huge favor. I already show you this much respect. Underline your pertinent parts of my words so I can't accuse you of taking anything out of context. Thank you. 
> 
> The cop would have mentioned it. There is no reason for you to assume he did ask. He spoke yet didn't mention asking to see another form. I am sure he would have. I'm also sure that if his IQ wasn't in the retard range, he would have known this guy was in his home. He is a capt in the airforce, not a drugy or street criminal!


Look, you have NO idea what the officer said. You only have one side of the story. 

There are criminals in the military. All this homeowner had to do was hand the officer his driver's license with his address on it. Why was there a "eventually" pause, tiny edited quotes in the media instead of a conversation, and the quick withdrawal of the military ID that he never even gave to the cop?

----------


## michaelr

> Look, you have NO idea what the officer said. You only have one side of the story. 
> 
> There are criminals in the military. All this homeowner had to do was hand the officer his driver's license with his address on it. Why was there a "eventually" pause, tiny edited quotes in the media instead of a conversation, and the quick withdrawal of the military ID that he never even gave to the cop?


Oh, ok, the victim is a criminal now. Forget his record, Glock needs an excuse for the mercenaries.

The scum cop was, is, and most likely will be always, wrong. There are criminal cops too, many...oh so many of these mercenaries are criminals!

----------

Max Rockatansky (04-19-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Look, you have NO idea what the officer said. You only have one side of the story.


I don't give a shit if the Captain told the Deputy to go fuck himself and get off his property or be shot.  It was the man's own property and that Deputy was trespassing.  

Sure, I support the police and welcome their assistance, but when they can march in and tell me what to do on my own property then charge me with a crime of being on my own fucking property, something is very, very wrong.

----------

michaelr (04-19-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> I don't give a shit if the Captain told the Deputy to go fuck himself and get off his property or be shot.  It was the man's own property and that Deputy was trespassing.  
> 
> Sure, I support the police and welcome their assistance, but when they can march in and tell me what to do on my own property then charge me with a crime of being on my own fucking property, something is very, very wrong.


Isn't the insane charge burglary? 

Boot lickers, they'd be funny if they weren't so dangerous and stupid!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Oh, ok, the victim is a criminal now. Forget his record, Glock needs an excuse for the mercenaries.
> 
> The scum cop was, is, and most likely will be always, wrong. There are criminal cops too, many...oh so many of these mercenaries are criminals!


That's up to a jury of his peers.  His record has nothing to do with what he did. 

Serious question- how do you know, if the cop is a vet of Iraq or Afghanistan or not? If he were, would it suddenly make him right in your eyes???

Do you realize that you coming to all of you conclusions based on a one-sided news article is emotional and irrational? Do you realize how the hatred displayed by the constant name-calling is extreme?

Do you want police to stop responding to prowler calls?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> *Oh, ok, the victim is a criminal now.* Forget his record, Glock needs an excuse for the mercenaries.
> 
> The scum cop was, is, and most likely will be always, wrong. There are criminal cops too, many...oh so many of these mercenaries are criminals!


Agreed.  We have a situation where where those who are supposed to support the law are making the law.

Whoever can't see the wrongness of this prosecution of a man suspected of being a burglar on his own property cannot be saved.  Whoever can't see the wrongness of prosecuting a man for simply expecting anyone, including a deputy, to respect that "a man's home is his castle" has long since given into to being a true statist:  one who wants the State to make all the rules instead of the State respecting the desires of the citizens.  *The Deputy, the Sheriff and now the Prosecutor for Monterey County are in the wrong here.*

----------

michaelr (04-19-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> That's up to a jury of his peers.  His record has nothing to do with what he did. 
> 
> Serious question- how do you know, if the cop is a vet of Iraq or Afghanistan or not? If he were, would it suddenly make him right in your eyes???
> 
> Do you realize that you coming to all of you conclusions based on a one-sided news article is emotional and irrational? Do you realize how the hatred displayed by the constant name-calling is extreme?
> 
> Do you want police to stop responding to prowler calls?


Read the damn article! He isn't a vet, he's active!

Don't talk to me about one sided Glock. First of all, and you know this, it's why you're dishonest...we have the cop's side funny guy!!!

I get it though, you think you belong, hating vets is just a hurdle for you.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I don't give a shit if the Captain told the Deputy to go fuck himself and get off his property or be shot.  It was the man's own property and that Deputy was trespassing.  
> 
> Sure, I support the police and welcome their assistance, but when they can march in and tell me what to do on my own property then charge me with a crime of being on my own fucking property, something is very, very wrong.


No, he was not trespassing. 

Did he march in? I thought he was sent there to check a prowler? They can ask you for ID during the investigation of a crime or possible crime. 

The charge was not "a crime of being on my own fucking property" and you KNOW it.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Isn't the insane charge burglary? 
> 
> Boot lickers, they'd be funny if they weren't so dangerous and stupid!


The charge is "resisting arrest and obstructing a peace officer".  In short, you are essentially correct; Captain Aquino is being charged with resisting arrest for burglarizing his own home and obstructing the "peace officer" who was arresting him for robbing his own home.  

Complete bullshit, of course.  Anyone who can't see the complete idiocy of these charges is a fucking idiot themselves.  This case is a waste of taxpayer money.




> Capt. Nicolas Aquino is being charged with resisting arrest and obstructing a peace officer, and on Wednesday, a judge declined to throw the charges out.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ksbw.com/news/central-cal...#ixzz2zNzHf1a1

----------

michaelr (04-19-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> No, he was not trespassing. 
> 
> Did he march in? I thought he was sent there to check a prowler? They can ask you for ID during the investigation of a crime or possible crime. 
> 
> The charge was not "a crime of being on my own fucking property" and you KNOW it.


The mercenary actually did an armed home invasion. That's what I would press for had I been the victim!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> No, he was not trespassing. 
> 
> Did he march in? I thought he was sent there to check a prowler? They can ask you for ID during the investigation of a crime or possible crime. 
> 
> The charge was not "a crime of being on my own fucking property" and you KNOW it.


The charge, as stated above is Captain Aquino resisting arrest for being on his own property and obstructing the "peace officer" from arresting him.  It's bullshit.   Fuck these assholes.  Let's hope the citizens of Monterey County are smarter than you.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Read the damn article! He isn't a vet, he's active!
> 
> Don't talk to me about one sided Glock. First of all, and you know this, it's why you're dishonest...we have the cop's side funny guy!!!
> 
> I get it though, you think you belong, hating vets is just a hurdle for you.


So what? Would you respect an active duty military member more than a combat vet???? Really?????????

We do? Reproduce it here. 

????

----------


## DonGlock26

> The charge, as stated above is Captain Aquino resisting arrest for being on his own property and obstructing the "peace officer" from arresting him.  It's bullshit.   Fuck these assholes.  Let's hope the citizens of Monterey County are smarter than you.


Yeah, that sounds like what he did. You can't obstruct and resist arrest on your own property. You should know that by now.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The mercenary actually did an armed home invasion. That's what I would press for had I been the victim!


Hahahaha!!!!  For what? To steal some ID? Hahaha!!!

----------


## michaelr

> So what? Would you respect an active duty military member more than a combat vet???? Really?????????
> 
> We do? Reproduce it here. 
> 
> ????


I'm a vet Glock. I would not care if the man was active or a vet. What the fuck man! Why must you hate honest Americans?

Did you see my thread where 36 mercenaries clobbered a wedding party? I have another one, a man with a dimensia called 911 for medical problems for his old lady, and he gets beat.

You know what Glock? Shut up!!!

----------


## michaelr

> Hahahaha!!!!  For what? To steal some ID? Hahaha!!!


No. For the purpose of putting an ass beating on the captain. Simple as that Glock.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm a vet Glock. I would not care if the man was active or a vet. What the fuck man! Why must you hate honest Americans?
> 
> Did you see my thread where 36 mercenaries clobbered a wedding party? I have another one, a man with a dimensia called 911 for medical problems for his old lady, and he gets beat.
> 
> You know what Glock? Shut up!!!


Would you hate vets who leave the service and become cops?

No, please throw up some links.

Nope, I don't take shit from bullies.

----------


## DonGlock26

> No. For the purpose of putting an ass beating on the captain. Simple as that Glock.


Riiiight. The cop got a prowler call from a neighbor and decided that it would be a good idea to do a home invasion and attack a USAF captain. Hahaha!!

Do you read your own material before hitting reply?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Riiiight. The cop got a prowler call from a neighbor and decided that it would be a good idea to do a home invasion and attack a USAF captain. Hahaha!!


Wrong again.  Obviously the Deputy was reacting to a phone call, but once he arrived at the property and found the owner, isn't the onus on the deputy not the home owner?  Why is the home owner being prosecuted here?  

You, Don, have been fucking whining and bitching about ******s in the White House and all others bullshit for months, yet you defend a fucking Deputy who attacked a home owner and are defending the prosecutor for charging this home owner?  If that's the sort of America you want, then you are as fucked up as you think everyone else is.

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Yea, it's the same, everyone else is lying. Got it. Thanks!


I can't think of a single case in all these cop-hating threads where you have even partially taken the side of the cop(s) in question. Can you?

 :Cool:

----------

DonGlock26 (04-19-2014)

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Aren't you just assuming that? Does the news article directly say that the officer never told him why he was there? Is it possible that the media is omitting a lot of the conversation in order to write a story that makes the officer sound unreasonable?
> 
> Is it possible that you are being manipulated emotionally by deceptive writing?


That's the way 99.999999999% of these cop-hating stories are. And it's funny to watch the cop-haters eat them up!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  And their hunger for these bogus cop-hating stories never ceases. 
Cop-haters are scum.

 :Cool:

----------

DonGlock26 (04-19-2014)

----------


## wist43

The cop is an idiot, and at the least should be reprimanded; and if there is a history of this type of poor judgement he should just be fired.

The real idiot here though is the DA. The cop may have handled things poorly, very poorly, but as long Aquino wasn't going to file a complaint against the officer, the matter is done with. The DA is the one who should really lose his job here - not even a question I would think.

We can't have people like the DA who is charging this case in positions of public trust, when he is so clearly lacking in judgement, common sense, and discernment.

----------


## michaelr

> Would you hate vets who leave the service and become cops?
> 
> No, please throw up some links.
> 
> Nope, I don't take shit from bullies.


The underlined.

No. Not until they prove themselves as criminals or victims of their training. 

I don't hate cops. I hate mercenaries dressed, and paid by the citizens, whilst masquerading as law enforcement.

Todays cops are trained that high school Joe is a potential terrorist. You an me Glock, we are terrorists. One of us knows it.

----------


## michaelr

> Riiiight. The cop got a prowler call from a neighbor and decided that it would be a good idea to do a home invasion and attack a USAF captain. Hahaha!!
> 
> Do you read your own material before hitting reply?


Your only problem is, that's what happened!

----------


## michaelr

> I can't think of a single case in all these cop-hating threads where you have even partially taken the side of the cop(s) in question. Can you?


Yea, gee, me taking the side of wrong to appease anyone doesn't happen!

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Yea, gee, me taking the side of wrong to appease anyone doesn't happen!


First you have to find wrong. You haven't. Just nothing but whiny cop-hating shit.

 :Cool:

----------


## DonGlock26

> Wrong again.  Obviously the Deputy was reacting to a phone call, but once he arrived at the property and found the owner, isn't the onus on the deputy not the home owner?  Why is the home owner being prosecuted here?  
> 
> You, Don, have been fucking whining and bitching about ******s in the White House and all others bullshit for months, yet you defend a fucking Deputy who attacked a home owner and are defending the prosecutor for charging this home owner?  If that's the sort of America you want, then you are as fucked up as you think everyone else is.



He didn't know he was the owner. That's the point. Police have the power to detain even homeowners on their own property, if they are investigating a possible crime. 

Do you think homeowners escape domestic violence arrests because they are home? If this homeowner had simply given the cop his driver's license with his address on it, that would have ended the uncertainty of who the homeowner was. 

The homeowner is being prosecuted for obstructing the deputy in the performance of his duties. Once the deputy decided to arrest the homeowner for obstruction after he refused to give ID to the deputy and resisted handcuffing during a detention, the homeowner's continued resistance became the additional crime of resisting arrest. 

I'm confident that I have not complained about "******s in the White House". Obama is a Red to me-BTW.

I'm saying that you have half the story and the media report seems to be carefully crafted to only give out a small, selective amount the conversation between the officer and the homeowner and even that is basically just the word of the homeowner.

If anything, I'm explaining the law as I understand it and I'm advising the cop-hating lynch mob to put out the torches until there is more information. 

You may want to ponder this. Why is the prosecutor going forward with this case? Do you think they have a video? Did the media FOIA the video, Max? How about the police report?

Max, have you ever wondered why sometimes the media puts a police report and video on their website for everyone to read and sometimes they don't? Do you think that's always an accident? Did they say that the police won't release that information until an investigation has concluded?

----------

ChoppedLiver (04-20-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Police have the power to detain even homeowners on their own property, if they are investigation a possible crime


 Not if they don't tell them why. They are not above the law.

----------


## DonGlock26

> That's the way 99.999999999% of these cop-hating stories are. And it's funny to watch the cop-haters eat them up!  And their hunger for these bogus cop-hating stories never ceases. 
> Cop-haters are scum.


I think even fish shy away from hooks after they have been stabbed in their mouths a few times.

----------


## metheron

Seems to me that both parties could have handled this a bit differently and it could have had a much better ending.

I know that no one wants to give a cop the benefit of the doubt, but they have a hard, dangerous job. As long as they aren't violating your rights I am not sure why people insist on making thier job more difficult.

The cop could have said the neighbor called about a possible braek in, the good captaibn could have laughed it off, said who he was and handed the ID to the cop for as long as he needed to see it to verify that he belonged there.

Probably would have been the end of the story.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Not if they don't tell them why. They are not above the law.


We don't really know much about what was said.



I'm pretty sure a cop who catches a pedophile raping a child on his back porch doesn't have to explain why he is putting handcuffs on him.

If a cop is handling a family fight and the husband punches the wife in front of the cop, I'm pretty sure his job is to restrain the husband prior to telling him why he is being restrained. 

What do you think?

Before you answer, you may want to read this:





> *No, the Officer Doesn’t Have to Announce the Offense When He Makes An Arrest (UPDATE: Although Some State Laws May Require Such Notice)*
> 
> 
> http://www.volokh.com/2012/09/26/no-...arresting-you/

----------


## DonGlock26

> Seems to me that both parties could have handled this a bit differently and it could have had a much better ending.
> 
> I know that no one wants to give a cop the benefit of the doubt, but they have a hard, dangerous job. As long as they aren't violating your rights I am not sure why people insist on making thier job more difficult.
> 
> The cop could have said the neighbor called about a possible braek in, the good captaibn could have laughed it off, said who he was and handed the ID to the cop for as long as he needed to see it to verify that he belonged there.
> 
> Probably would have been the end of the story.


Exactly! It seems like common sense.

----------


## St James

> Fucking thug based on what? Another one-sided mainstream media report?
> 
> Was he within his rights?
> 
> 
> I have another question for you. What if you were having an on-going problem with your neighbor over a minor issue and the neighbor called the police on you. The officer talks to the complaining neighbor first who runs you down and paints you as being a major fucking asshole. Then, without ever talking to you or getting your side of the story, the officer begins to call you a "major fucking asshole". Would you consider that a rational act? Wouldn't you consider the officer to be a complete idiot?


The guy was in his own home, on his own turf. WTF? When did we ever accept that some people have special Rights? (like cops) This cop was off the hook. Period. 
We know that pigs are so fucking perfect, that a cop would never ever file a false report, much less level false charges in order to justify a criminal act done by the cop. Nope, that would NEVER happen in the good ol' USA, right?

----------


## St James

> From the OP.
> 
> "Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn’t hand it over.
> According to the deputy’s account in the sheriff’s incident report, “The  male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away  from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and  place him into handcuffs.”
> 
> Now, is that true?  Do you KNOW?  I don't know and don't falsely profess to know.
> 
> What I do KNOW, for certain, is that we do not have the whole story.
> 
> ...


..and every single fucking pig is an absolute angel, too....................here, have some more koolaid

----------


## St James

> You know what horrifies me?
> 
> That you don't see anything inherently "wrong" with this picture.
> 
> A man, *in the house that he's renting*, is hand-cuffed and ARRESTED because he's a suspected burglar?
> 
> AFTER showing his ID to the cop???
> 
> I honestly don't give a shit HOW many sides there are to this story ~
> ...


just like this example of an upstanding cop:
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2011...-traffic-stop/

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> He didn't know he was the owner. That's the point. Police have the power to detain even homeowners on their own property, if they are investigating a possible crime.


And here we see the problem; police can arrest you for being on your own property just because you don't suck their dick in a manner to their liking:

_I said, ‘OK, then my name is Nicolas Aquino. I live right here. I’m in the military,’” Aquino said.
Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn’t hand it over.
According to the deputy’s account in the sheriff’s incident report, “The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and place him into handcuffs.”

“That’s when he grabs my wrist, puts me in a front guillotine, slams my head into the ground and spins around and does a rear naked choke, so he puts me in a choke hold,” Aquino said._

----------


## DonGlock26

> The guy was in his own home, on his own turf. WTF? When did we ever accept that some people have special Rights? (like cops) This cop was off the hook. Period. 
> We know that pigs are so fucking perfect, that a cop would never ever file a false report, much less level false charges in order to justify a criminal act done by the cop. Nope, that would NEVER happen in the good ol' USA, right?


So what? People are arrested at home all the time. Being on your own property is not immunity from arrest or prosecution. 

We haven't heard both sides of the story, seen any video evidence, or even read a police report. You are just being fed tidbits by the media, and they are winding you up emotionally like a toy. Look at all the hate and name-calling in your posts. Where does this rage come from so easily? Have you ever stopped and considered that the media maybe manipulating stories like these for financial gain and the usual progressive anti-law enforcement agenda?

So, how would you feel about a cop's rush to judgement about you based on a neighbor's one-sided story? Reasonable or unreasonable?

Of course, cops lie and commit crimes. Have we seen any evidence of it here? We just have a carefully crafted one-sided version of events and it is working wonders on getting an emotional, knee-jerk reaction from you.

----------


## DonGlock26

> ..and every single fucking pig is an absolute angel, too....................here, have some more koolaid


Does this rant have anything to do with the facts of this case, or is it just rage venting?

----------


## DonGlock26

> just like this example of an upstanding cop:
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2011...-traffic-stop/


Does this have anything to do with the OP case?

----------


## DonGlock26

> And here we see the problem; police can arrest you for being on your own property just because you don't suck their dick in a manner to their liking:
> 
> _I said, ‘OK, then my name is Nicolas Aquino. I live right here. I’m in the military,’” Aquino said.
> Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn’t hand it over.
> According to the deputy’s account in the sheriff’s incident report, “The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and place him into handcuffs.”
> 
> “That’s when he grabs my wrist, puts me in a front guillotine, slams my head into the ground and spins around and does a rear naked choke, so he puts me in a choke hold,” Aquino said._


He was not arrested for "being on his own property".

Max, you have a constitutional right to "suck their dick in a manner to their liking" whoever "their" may be on your own property as long as the males are not minors. That's what libertarian/progressive 'Merica is all about. 

Why are we only told about a sliver of the police report? Why can't we see the whole report from the media? Did that ever cross your mind?

----------


## michaelr

> First you have to find wrong. You haven't. Just nothing but whiny cop-hating shit.


I get it, the cops are idiots that can't even tell that this call was a mistake. I am supposed to think highly of these morons, because of their obvious handicap!

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> I get it, the cops are idiots that can't even tell that this call was a mistake. I am supposed to think highly of these morons, because of their obvious handicap!


And we're suppose to think highly of you because you hate all cops because of some incident(s) you've had in the past?
Remember what your teachers told you years ago... "This will become part of your PERMINENT record".

 :Cool:

----------

DonGlock26 (04-20-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> And we're suppose to think highly of you because you hate all cops because of some incident(s) you've had in the past?
> Remember what your teachers told you years ago... "This will become part of your PERMINENT record".


I do wonder how much of this sub-forum's cop-hate is driven by a prior arrest for marijuana possession, drunk driving, or domestic violence.

I do think that in general males get the shitty end of the stick as far as divorce and child custody laws go, but the cops don't make the laws. 

Productive males need their own special interest group. Of course, the media would attack it as racist, sexist, well like the Tea Party.

----------


## Dan40

Once again I'll remind everyone that Aquino's lawyer had a long session in the judges chambers, after which the JUDGE decided the case should go forward.  IF the cop haters are right, then the judge now must be added to the haters list.

Or there is more to the story than we know.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-21-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Once again I'll remind everyone that Aquino's lawyer had a long session in the judges chambers, after which the JUDGE decided the case should go forward.  IF the cop haters are right, then the judge now must be added to the haters list.
> 
> Or there is more to the story than we know.


Not a cop hater, but if the law allows a person to be arrested on their own property for being on their own property, then our system of laws is seriously AFU.

----------

fyrenza (04-20-2014)

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Not a cop hater, but if the law allows a person to be arrested on their own property for being on their own property, then our system of laws is seriously AFU.


Soooooooo....
Is a persons OWN property a sanctuary in which they can commit all the crimes they want and not have to fear a visit from law enforcement authority or an arrest?

 :Cool:

----------


## wist43

The cop used poor judgement and demonstrated poor discernment.

Based on what we know, it is reasonable to assume that Aquino was the owner of the property - based on that reasonable assumption, and the fact that he is not acting aggressively toward the officer, the officer should have excercised good judgement and common sense and let the situation alone from there.

Tell the homeowner they had a call about a possible prowler... 'better lock your doors just to be safe. I'll patrol the neighborhood a bit more just to be sure there really wasn't a prowler. Have a good night.'

Does this cop do that?? No - he is looking for the first sign that this citizen did not stand at attention properly, and from there he can escalate into an assault against the citizen. If that is his training?? Then his training is shit - if that is him just being a thug?? Then he needs to be fired - and possibly charged with assault himself.

And, as I said - the real retard in all of this is the DA. He needs to be fired straight away.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Soooooooo....
> Is a persons OWN property a sanctuary in which they can commit all the crimes they want and not have to fear a visit from law enforcement authority or an arrest?


When did being on your own property become a crime?  

If you want to support such laws, I can't stop you, but I think it's a further degradation of individual rights.

----------


## Dan40

> Not a cop hater, but if the law allows a person to be arrested on their own property for being on their own property, then our system of laws is seriously AFU.


And IF Aquino REFUSED to identify himself, then what?  The cop did not select the Aquino house for a harassment.  A neighbor reported a prowler.

Assume, rightly or wrongly, for the sake of argument, that Aquino thought "I'm am a lordly USAF Captain and I will give this lowly cop a complete ration of shit!"

Then we have a cop doing his duty due to a neighbor's call, and an unknown person refusing to cooperate.

Did that happen?

Not one poster on this forum knows if it did or did not.  Max, I don't consider you a cop hater, but you are well aware that some on this forum ARE cop haters, authority haters, without any doubt.

What if Aquino IS a cop hater?  How would he have acted, and what would his story be?

What I see, as I mentioned above.  If this was all an unfortunate misunderstanding, why did the judge listen to both sides in chambers and NOT dismiss the case.

Is the judge as bad as the cop?  Or is there VITAL information the media either selected to NOT report, or they don't know it?

How many media reports have we all read and heard that CHANGED dramatically from the initial report until full disclosure?  The overwhelming majority of all media reports undergo such change.

Is the cop guilty?  Maybe!

Is Aquino guilty?  Maybe!

The full report has to be known to answer either question.

That, so far, is not the case.

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> The cop used poor judgement and demonstrated poor discernment.
> 
> Based on what we know, it is reasonable to assume that Aquino was the owner of the property - based on that reasonable assumption, and the fact that he is not acting aggressively toward the officer, the officer should have excercised good judgement and common sense and let the situation alone from there.





> When did being on your own property become a crime?


Even an AF Major is not immune to becoming uppity. Which was probably the case as it is usually the case in all these cop-hating threads that have facts left out in the OP article. This guy was not arrested for simply being in his own home and you friggin' KNOW it. Something else happened during the encounter that led the cop to do what he is "alleged" to have done. 
Go ahead and whine that the cops can't comment on an "ongoing investigation" as if that "definitely" shows their guilt. Just use the skewed cop-hating propaganda article(s) and whine your way along. But, don't forget to follow up on the exoneration of the cop(s) and agencies involved as you usually "forget" to do, M'kay?

 :Cool:

----------


## wist43

When did Aquino refuse to identify himself?? He showed the cop his ID - that the cop didn't like the manner in which he showed him the ID does not give the cop the green light to assault the man - especially in light of the fact that it is reasonable to assume that the man is the homeowner and on his own property.

For you skull crushers - it is literally impossible that a cop could use "excessive force" or lack discernment and have poor judgement.

For you, cops are all-powerful dispensers of justice and can do no wrong. An army of Judge Dredds.

----------


## Dan40

> When did Aquino refuse to identify himself?? He showed the cop his ID - that the cop didn't like the manner in which he showed him the ID does not give the cop the green light to assault the man - especially in light of the fact that it is reasonable to assume that the man is the homeowner and on his own property.
> 
> For you skull crushers - it is literally impossible that a cop could use "excessive force" or lack discernment and have poor judgement.
> 
> For you, cops are all-powerful dispensers of justice and can do no wrong. An army of Judge Dredds.


And you KNOW that, for certain, by a report from an ABC network station?

Or do you have another source?

----------


## wist43

> Even an AF Major is not immune to becoming uppity. Which was probably the case as it is usually the case in all these cop-hating threads that have facts left out in the OP article. This guy was not arrested for simply being in his own home and you friggin' KNOW it. *Something else happened during the encounter that led the cop to do what he is "alleged" to have done.*


It's obvious that the cop was simply waiting for the excuse to assault the guy. For him, it was Aquino not showing him his ID in a manner that pleased him - for this cop, that's all it took for him to have the green light to assault the guy.

I've had my share of run-ins with cops - cops have definitely changed from the 70's and 80's. Cops back then used common sense, and were not so full of themselves that they thought their shift was incomplete if they didn't rough someone up.

Today, cops are militarized and belligerent - looking for any excuse to escalate situations into violence. In the good old days, a cop in the same situation would have realized very quickly that Aquino was the homeowner, and the incident would not have even been an incident - the cop would have told him to lock the house up, and that he would do additional patrols just to be sure there wasn't an actual prowler.

----------


## wist43

Here's another take on the situation - what if there really had been a "prowler" or "burglar"??

Instead of this cop actually doing his job to protect and serve - he's too busy roughing up a home owner!!!

What if there really had been a prowler, and this prowler was a rapist?? This idiot cop is now no longer looking for the real criminal, he is assaulting a law abiding citizen. 

Suppose the real prowler then goes on to rape a woman a fews blocks away, while our bully cop is booking Mr. Aquino down at the copshop??

Protect and serve my ass.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> And IF Aquino REFUSED to identify himself, then what?


Then the cop should explain to him why he was there and request Aquino to identify himself to clear things up.

As it was, Aquino DID IDENTIFY HIMSELF but Deputy Fife wasn't satisfied with Aquino's attitude.  Apparently, in California, you can be arrested on your own property for not bending over for every deputy who shows up with an attitude themselves.

----------

wist43 (04-20-2014)

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Apparently, in California, you can be arrested on your own property for not bending over for every deputy who shows up with an attitude themselves.


A complete and decerebrate lie.

 :Cool:

----------


## Dan40

> Then the cop should explain to him why he was there and request Aquino to identify himself to clear things up.
> 
> As it was, Aquino DID IDENTIFY HIMSELF but Deputy Fife wasn't satisfied with Aquino's attitude.  Apparently, in California, you can be arrested on your own property for not bending over for every deputy who shows up with an attitude themselves.


You are making claims based on hearsay.  It is easy to interpret the story, FROM THE ABC MEDIA, report that Aquino refused to remove his MILITARY ID from his wallet and the cop CANNOT take the man's wallet without arresting him.  And it is 100% CERTAIN that the military ID does NOT establish residence.

What is your OPINION of why the judge listened to Aquino's lawyer in chambers, for a lengthy time, [according to ABC] and still decided to move the case forward.

I see it as 2 possibilities.

1. the judge is a bad as the cop.

2. Aquino's story is hinky.

----------


## Dan40

> You are making claims based on hearsay.  It is easy to interpret the story, FROM THE ABC MEDIA, report that Aquino refused to remove his MILITARY ID from his wallet and the cop CANNOT take the man's wallet without arresting him.  And it is 100% CERTAIN that the military ID does NOT establish residence.
> 
> What is your OPINION of why the judge listened to Aquino's lawyer in chambers, for a lengthy time, [according to ABC] and still decided to move the case forward.
> 
> I see it as 2 possibilities.
> 
> 1. the judge is a bad as the cop.
> 
> 2. Aquino's story is hinky.


Cop hater's are asking, "Is this the USA?"

Yes it is and WE should have an actual trial before we electrocute the cop.

----------


## wist43

> And you KNOW that, for certain, by a report from an ABC network station?
> 
> Or do you have another source?


We have the cops statement too... he didn't like the way that Aquino pulled his ID away from him, and that was his justification for assaulting him.

Is that reasonable to you Dan??

It's more than obvious the cop was looking for a fight, and it was the cop that had the bad attitude, the wrong attitude. The cop escalated this, the cop used poor judgement - and the DA put the cherry on top of this idiocy by charging the home owner!!!

Like I said, the DA needs to be fired immediately - no citizen is safe as long as people like this cop and DA are working together to assault and abuse the citizenry. 

That includes you Dan - you are just as likely to be a victim of these state empowered thugs as anyone else. We are all in danger when people like this cop and DA are "on the job".

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> We have the cops statement too... he didn't like the way that Aquino pulled his ID away from him, and that was his justification for assaulting him.
> 
> Is that reasonable to you Dan??
> 
> It's more than obvious the cop was looking for a fight, and it was the cop that had the bad attitude, the wrong attitude. The cop escalated this, the cop used poor judgement - and the DA put the cherry on top of this idiocy by charging the home owner!!!


Do you consider your decerebrate speculation and projection as actual truth?

 :Cool:

----------


## Dan40

> We have the cops statement too... he didn't like the way that Aquino pulled his ID away from him, and that was his justification for assaulting him.
> 
> Is that reasonable to you Dan??
> 
> It's more than obvious the cop was looking for a fight, and it was the cop that had the bad attitude, the wrong attitude. The cop escalated this, the cop used poor judgement - and the DA put the cherry on top of this idiocy by charging the home owner!!!
> 
> Like I said, the DA needs to be fired immediately - no citizen is safe as long as people like this cop and DA are working together to assault and abuse the citizenry. 
> 
> That includes you Dan - you are just as likely to be a victim of these state empowered thugs as anyone else. We are all in danger when people like this cop and DA are "on the job".


Where in the cops, "alleged" statement did he EVER HAVE Aquino's ID?

Your entire life is made up of jumping from one totally unfounded conclusion to another.  You see "facts" where none could be.  You assign positions to people that they don't hold and never could.  Your view of the entire world is through a filter of prejudicial, preconceived nonsense.

----------


## michaelr

> And we're suppose to think highly of you because you hate all cops because of some incident(s) you've had in the past?
> Remember what your teachers told you years ago... "This will become part of your PERMINENT record".



As a general rule I don't hate any groups of people. I do what some of them do. If I don't I'd consider myself mentally ill. 

Of course its part of my permanent record, your spy state allows that!

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> As a general rule I don't hate any groups of people. I do what some of them do. If I don't I'd consider myself mentally ill. 
> 
> Of course its part of my permanent record, your spy state allows that!


You do, probably, you are, and as it should be.

 :Cool:

----------


## michaelr

> You do, probably, you are, and as it should be.



You're a liar. No American deserves to be spied on, and I don't hate any group of people, and I am not mentally ill. Perhaps you, showing that you accept all this insanity as normal, shouldn't be calling anyone mentally ill. I wont call you a traitor, but I came awful close.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You're a liar. *No American deserves to be spied on*, and I don't hate any group of people, and I am not mentally ill. Perhaps you, showing that you accept all this insanity as normal, shouldn't be calling anyone mentally ill. I wont call you a traitor, but I came awful close.


Some here don't seem to mind an authoritarian dictator as long at that dictator is the right color and right political flavor.

----------

michaelr (04-20-2014)

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> No American deserves to be spied on...


Really? Out of 300 million+ Americans, they are ALL law-abiding, upstanding citizens that deserve NO scrutiny what so ever? Really?
That rates at the top of the most decerebrate statements you have ever made. And a statement like that would invoke questions regarding both your sanity and your patriotism.

 :Cool:

----------


## michaelr

> Really? Out of 300 million+ Americans, they are ALL law-abiding, upstanding citizens that deserve NO scrutiny what so ever? Really?
> That rates at the top of the most decerebrate statements you have ever made. And a statement like that would invoke questions regarding both your sanity and your patriotism.


Bite me.

----------


## michaelr

It takes a big mouth chicken shit to question patriotism from states away. Someone does that my face and there will be hell to pay!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Testosterone alert! getting pretty thick and smelly in here!

----------


## michaelr

> Testosterone alert! getting pretty thick and smelly in here!


Naw, that's chopped chicken liver. That stuff goes rancid quick like, sticks to you and stuff.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Actually, it's more of the scrapple that some try to add into the Pate'. :Lame:

----------


## fyrenza

> Do you consider your *decerebrate* speculation and projection as actual truth?





> Really? Out of 300 million+ Americans, they are ALL law-abiding, upstanding citizens that deserve NO scrutiny what so ever? Really?
> That rates at the top of the most *decerebrate* statements you have ever made. And a statement like that would invoke questions regarding both your sanity and your patriotism.


Did someone learn a new word that they're particularly proud of?

Cripes.  Talk about your TOTAL and Complete "Fail" ...


*Lewd photo removed. 

Posting the genital area of men or women is STRICTLY FORBIDDEN on this site. Butts and boobs are the only nudity allowed. Period!*

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Really? Out of 300 million+ Americans, they are ALL law-abiding, upstanding citizens that deserve NO scrutiny what so ever? Really?
> That rates at the top of the most decerebrate statements you have ever made. And a statement like that would invoke questions regarding both your sanity and your patriotism.





> Bite me.


Awwwww! How special. Mikey can't come up with a rational response and just resorts to being his usual juvenile self. Bless your heart!

 :Cool:

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> It takes a big mouth chicken shit to question patriotism from states away. Someone does that my face and there will be hell to pay!


Let's Rock, shall we? _ANY_ day!

 :Cool:

----------


## michaelr

> Awwwww! How special. Mikey can't come up with a rational response and just resorts to being his usual juvenile self. Bless your heart!


You know what I meant, and you're being childish again.

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Did someone learn a new word that they're particularly proud of?


Awww! You had to look up a word that I've known for years? Decades, actually.

 :Cool:

----------


## michaelr

> Let's Rock, shall we? _ANY_ day!


Isn't that massively against the rules? I am sure you can beat me up, I mean I did just recently have an upper spinal cord surgery and I'm loaded with permanent nerve damage. Would that make you feel big or something troll?

----------


## fyrenza

> Do you consider your decerebrate speculation and projection as actual truth?





> Awww! You had to look up a word that I've known for years? Decades, actually.


And yet, after all of the opportunity for you to use it,

you Just Today decide to,

in not one, but TWO replies,

in the SAME thread.

Amazing.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Mike, it sure looks as if you put it out there first. Isn't that massively against the rules? It sure looks like you are baiting here.

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Isn't that massively against the rules? I am sure you can beat me up, I mean I did just recently have an upper spinal cord surgery and I'm loaded with permanent nerve damage. Would that make you feel big or something troll?


It takes a baiting troll to say...




> It takes a big mouth chicken shit to question patriotism from states away. *Someone does that my face and there will be hell to pay!*


...like you did. 
Do you put that shit out and whine when you get a *IN KIND* response? How funny!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

 :Cool:

----------


## michaelr

> Mike, it sure looks as if you put it out there first. Isn't that massively against the rules? It sure looks like you are baiting here.


I didn't and don't make threats to members. I made a factual and open statement. It's a cowardly thing, questioning someone's patriotism from states away.

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> And yet, after all of the opportunity for you to use it,
> 
> you Just Today decide to,
> 
> in not one, but TWO replies,
> 
> in the SAME thread.
> 
> Amazing.


Obviously. you don't know what the hell you're talking about. That's usually a given anyway. Nothing new.

 :Cool:

----------


## michaelr

> It takes a baiting troll to say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...like you did. 
> Do you put that shit out and whine when you get a *IN KIND* response? How funny!


Thats not baiting or trolling, but thats all you've done. I made a statement, you threatened me. Amazing, you question my patriotism from where ever, then you threatened me, and to top it off, you accuse me of trolling! Wow!

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> I didn't and don't make threats to members. I made a factual and open statement. It's a cowardly thing, questioning someone's patriotism from states away.


You did with your, "there will be hell to pay" comment. Veil it all you want, I don't care. But YOU put it out there. Admit it for once.

 :Cool:

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> I didn't and don't make threats to members. I made a factual and open statement. It's a cowardly thing, questioning someone's patriotism from states away.


You made a challenge/threat, mike. Maybe you don't see it as such, but it is was it is, and it is cowardly to act as if it wasn't.

----------


## michaelr

> You did with your, "there will be hell to pay" comment. Veil it all you want, I don't care. But YOU put it out there. Admit it for once.


You don't take my quotes out of context. What's the matter with you.

This is exactly what i said, and I didn't even my patriotism!




> It takes a big mouth chicken shit to question patriotism from states away. Someone does that my face and there will be hell to pay!

----------


## fyrenza

> And we're suppose to think highly of you because you hate all cops because of some incident(s) you've had in the past?
> Remember what your teachers told you years ago... "This will become part of your PERMINENT record".





> As a general rule I don't hate any groups of people. I do what some of them do. If I don't I'd consider myself mentally ill. 
> 
> Of course its part of my permanent record, your spy state allows that!





> You do, probably, you are, and as it should be.





> You're a liar. No American deserves to be spied on, and I don't hate any group of people, and I am not mentally ill. Perhaps you, showing that you accept all this insanity as normal, shouldn't be calling anyone mentally ill. I wont call you a traitor, but I came awful close.





> Really? Out of 300 million+ Americans, they are ALL law-abiding, upstanding citizens that deserve NO scrutiny what so ever? Really?
> That rates at the top of the most decerebrate statements you have ever made. And a statement like that would invoke questions regarding both your sanity and your patriotism.





> Bite me.





> It takes a big mouth chicken shit to question patriotism from states away. Someone does that my face and there will be hell to pay!





> Testosterone alert! getting pretty thick and smelly in here!





> Naw, that's chopped chicken liver. That stuff goes rancid quick like, sticks to you and stuff.





> Actually, it's more of the scrapple that some try to add into the Pate'.





> Awwwww! How special. Mikey can't come up with a rational response and just resorts to being his usual juvenile self. Bless your heart!





> Let's Rock, shall we? _ANY_ day!





> You know what I meant, and you're being childish again.





> Obviously. you don't know what the hell you're talking about. That's usually a given anyway. Nothing new.


BLAM!  Guess we can see just who started what, now can't we?

----------


## fyrenza

> Obviously. you don't know what the hell you're talking about. That's usually a given anyway. Nothing new.


Why don't you pack up that Bad Attitude and get on out of here?

You're trolling in EVERY thread you're posting in, and it's obvious.

----------

Max Rockatansky (04-20-2014)

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Thats not baiting or trolling, but thats all you've done. I made a statement, you threatened me.


You baited a statement and I responded. Would you care to describe just how you have been threatened (outside of your usual baiting and then whining about it)?

 :Cool:

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Mike, we're off to dinner. I hope you have a wonderful Easter holiday.

----------


## michaelr

> You baited a statement and I responded. Would you care to describe just how you have been threatened (outside of your usual baiting and then whining about it)?


You have weird way of looking at words dude.

----------


## michaelr

> Mike, we're off to dinner. I hope you have a wonderful Easter holiday.


Oh, you two are together? Good grief, a built in sock!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

You should hook up with Fyrenza, I believe she's alone too. Have a nice nite.

----------


## michaelr

> You should hook up with Fyrenza, I believe she's alone too. Have a nice nite.


I'm not alone. I just pulled my perfectly smoked and sauced roast off the smoker, and my wife, and granddaughter are getting ready for my daughter and son in law.

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> BLAM!  Guess we can see just who started what, now can't we?


BLAM! Guess you left out a few posts to skew and distort your B.S, eh? 

Too Funny!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

 :Cool:

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> You have weird way of looking at words dude.


I call your bait as it comes. It is what it is. 

 :Cool:

----------


## michaelr

> BLAM! Guess you left out a few posts to skew and distort your B.S, eh? 
> 
> Too Funny!!!


Facts suck huh? Hey I asked a question. Did you notice I didn't say ''my'' patriotism? No pretend to be gone for dinner and don't answer it for a second time.......

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Facts suck huh? Hey I asked a question. Did you notice I didn't say ''my'' patriotism? No pretend to be gone for dinner and don't answer it for a second time.......


That's old news, schmo. Go smoke your salty load and enjoy, M'kay?

 :Cool:

----------


## michaelr

> That's old news, schmo. Go smoke your salty load and enjoy, M'kay?


Well, I'm thinking about reporting your post. Normally I wouldn't give it a thought, but you're weird, you actually may be a danger to yourself and others.

----------


## fyrenza

> You should hook up with Fyrenza, I believe she's alone too. Have a nice nite.


Actually, I'm surrounded by menfolks ...

Husband, son, brother and 2 nephews.

----------

Max Rockatansky (04-20-2014),michaelr (04-20-2014)

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Well, I'm thinking about reporting your post. Normally I wouldn't give it a thought, but you're weird, you actually may be a danger to yourself and others.


So, your baiting got you more than you can chew what you bit off, eh?

Pretty sorry.

 :Cool:

----------


## ChoppedLiver

...and lots of vodka...

 :Cool:

----------


## michaelr

> So, your baiting got you more than you can chew what you bit off, eh?
> 
> Pretty sorry.


Like I said, I didn't even mention my patriotism. You don't even know what I said. You're caught making threats and treading water like your in the middle of the Pacific.

----------


## michaelr

BTW, there was nothing physical said or implied in my post.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Actually, I'm surrounded by menfolks ...
> 
> Husband, son, brother and 2 nephews.


A great day for family!

----------

michaelr (04-20-2014)

----------


## Invayne

Good grief...troll alert.

----------

fyrenza (04-20-2014),GreenEyedLady (04-20-2014),Max Rockatansky (04-20-2014),michaelr (04-20-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Back to topic, Gentlemen.

----------

GreenEyedLady (04-20-2014)

----------


## michaelr

The ignorant shithead cop should have figured that this was a bad report and treated it such. An apology would have sufficed.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

To me? yes. It would.
 To the Cop who was doing his job and is trained to be suspicious, most likely not.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> To me? yes. It would.
>  To the Cop who was doing his job and is trained to be suspicious, most likely not.


The cop was doing his job in investigating the phone report.  He crossed the line in pushing to the point of arrest.  Same goes for the Sheriff's department backing him.  

The fact a judge is letting this go to trial is irrelevant.  It's what happens in that trial that will matter.

----------

michaelr (04-20-2014)

----------


## michaelr

There is a time when common sense has to overcome training. The criminal element is a small majority. We're all innocent until proven otherwise, and therefore by default, we should be treated as such. Man, that would really lighten the load for everyone.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Why don't you pack up that Bad Attitude and get on out of here?
> 
> You're trolling in EVERY thread you're posting in, and it's obvious.


Since I have you on ignore, I didn't hear about this until now, but I have to ask,  Who do you think you are to tell someone to leave?
Git on over yourself chile.
You try to put yourself in every discussion or dispute like you are the deciding factor on this board.
 Does @Trinnity  know you now decide on who can stay here?
 Don't post/ quote at me anymore. I know what you are and what you have done to others here. I won't be driven off like the others.

----------


## wist43

> Back to topic, Gentlemen.


Scanning that was 10 seconds of my life I can't get back  :Thinking:

----------


## fyrenza

> Since I have you on ignore, I didn't hear about this until now, but I have to ask,  Who do you think you are to tell someone to leave?
> Git on over yourself chile.
> You try to put yourself in every discussion or dispute like you are the deciding factor on this board.
>  Does @Trinnity  know you now decide on who can stay here?
>  Don't post/ quote at me anymore. I know what you are and what you have done to others here. I won't be driven off like the others.


^That^ was directed at CL, so I guess we can all see who's butting in.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Fucking thug based on what? Another one-sided mainstream media report?
> 
> Was he within his rights?
> 
> 
> I have another question for you. What if you were having an on-going problem with your neighbor over a minor issue and the neighbor called the police on you. The officer talks to the complaining neighbor first who runs you down and paints you as being a major fucking asshole. Then, without ever talking to you or getting your side of the story, the officer begins to call you a "major fucking asshole". Would you consider that a rational act? Wouldn't you consider the officer to be a complete idiot?


Actually, that exact sort of thing has happened. Neighbor doesn't like neighbor, has buddy who is cop, cop starts stalking disliked neighbor. http://freedominourtime.blogspot.com...rm-sherri.html

----------


## DonGlock26

> Once again I'll remind everyone that Aquino's lawyer had a long session in the judges chambers, after which the JUDGE decided the case should go forward.  IF the cop haters are right, then the judge now must be added to the haters list.
> 
> *Or there is more to the story than we know.*



I'm leaning toward the latter especially with the carefully crafted media story with such short quotes and a lack of video and police report excerpts.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Actually, that exact sort of thing has happened. Neighbor doesn't like neighbor, has buddy who is cop, cop starts stalking disliked neighbor. http://freedominourtime.blogspot.com...rm-sherri.html


The OP can't tell us how he would like it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The cop was doing his job in investigating the phone report.  He crossed the line in pushing to the point of arrest.  Same goes for the Sheriff's department backing him.  
> 
> The fact a judge is letting this go to trial is irrelevant.  It's what happens in that trial that will matter.


Max, how do you know he "crossed the line" with only half the story?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Max, how do you know he "crossed the line" with only half the story?


The same way you are so certain Deputy Fife is so perfect and that it was Aquino who is in the wrong.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The same way you are so certain Deputy Fife is so perfect and that it was Aquino who is in the wrong.


I'm not certain. I don't have all of the facts. But, it is possible that the homeowner was the problem and the deputy acted lawfully, while attempting to perform his duties in the face of an obstructing homeowner. 

I'm really wondering where all this name-calling comes from? If this deputy did act correctly and was a good cop, would your petty name-calling be justified?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I'm not certain. I don't have all of the facts. But, it is possible that the homeowner was the problem and the deputy acted lawfully, while attempting to perform his duties in the face of an obstructing homeowner.


Agreed. Which is why I said what happens at trial is important.   

As it is, just the idea that a home owner who is lawfully on their own property can be arrested for "resisting arrest" and "obstruction" is bullshit.

----------


## Trinnity

> It takes a big mouth chicken shit to question patriotism from states away. Someone does that my face and there will be hell to pay!







*You'd better watch your mouth, mister. Language like that is definitely not civil and not appreciated on a civil forum.*

----------

GreenEyedLady (04-21-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Agreed. Which is why I said what happens at trial is important.   
> 
> As it is, just the idea that a home owner who is lawfully on their own property can be arrested for "resisting arrest" and "obstruction" is bullshit.


What makes you think a homeowner can't obstruct a police officer on their own property?

----------

GreenEyedLady (04-21-2014)

----------


## Invayne

Nice, everyone but the troll was banned from the thread.

----------

Max Rockatansky (04-21-2014),michaelr (04-21-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Don't post/ quote at me anymore. I know what you are and what you have done to others here. I won't be driven off like the others.


Whoa...just saw this. Are you talking about Perianne leaving, or Matalese?

Perianne left mostly because she didn't like US, from PH, coming here and invading her turf. Matalese just needed to be flushed...and she brought that on herself.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> What makes you think a homeowner can't obstruct a police officer on their own property?


Your support for police to do as they please with home owners is noted.

----------

Invayne (04-21-2014),michaelr (04-21-2014)

----------


## Invayne

The unquestioning support for cops doing anything to anyone anywhere is sick...and frightening.

----------

michaelr (04-21-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> The unquestioning support for cops doing anything to anyone anywhere is sick...and frightening.


Agreed. It doesn't matter if they are Left or Right, an oppressive authoritarian society is not what the Founders intended.

----------

Invayne (04-21-2014),michaelr (04-21-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Your support for police to do as they please with home owners is noted.





I never said anything like that. LOL!!!

I see that you refuse to explain yourself.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The unquestioning support for cops doing anything to anyone anywhere is sick...and frightening.


I think waiting for the other side of the story and evidence like a video is open-minded. Passing judgement on anyone based on a one-sided media article is 

really poor judgement.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Agreed. It doesn't matter if they are Left or Right, an oppressive authoritarian society is not what the Founders intended.


Responding to a prowler call is "an oppressive authoritarian society"?

Did you two ever stop to think that this must happen fairly often with prowler calls or homeowners setting off their own burglar alarms, and the matter is quickly resolved by handing the police officer a driver's license as proof of identity and residence?

Is there a good reason not to give an officer your driver's license for him to look at, if he's answering a prowler call about your house called in by a neighbors? 

Wouldn't you want a prowler checked out on your property, if you were not home and a neighbor called it in?

It's like you folks have to go out of your way to make the actions of officers unreasonable. by ignoring facts and common sense.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Responding to a prowler call is "an oppressive authoritarian society"?


No, it's not.  Do all police arrest home owners?

----------


## DonGlock26

> No, it's not.  Do all police arrest home owners?


No, and I doubt this cop arrested every homeowner he encountered. Do you think he arrested every homeowner that he encountered? 

But, will police officers arrest homeowners at home for crimes including obstructing a police officer? Of course they do on a daily basis.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> No, and I doubt this cop arrested every homeowner he encountered.


Maybe he hates military guys.  The news reports mentioned some in the county hated military.  If true, that would explain the bias.

----------

michaelr (04-21-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Maybe he hates military guys.  The news reports mentioned some in the county hated military.  If true, that would explain the bias.


Perhaps, he does. Or, perhaps he is a vet himself and the captain caused the problem by obstructing the officer.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Perhaps, he does. Or, perhaps he is a vet himself and the captain caused the problem by obstructing the officer.


Obstructing the officer on his own property.  Yes, let's make that a criminal offense worth sending the Captain to jail.  /sarcasm

----------

michaelr (04-21-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Obstructing the officer on his own property.  Yes, let's make that a criminal offense worth sending the Captain to jail.  /sarcasm


That's up to a judge and jury. Police officers don't sentence people to jail terms. Now, if you resist an officer in the lawful performance of his or her duties, you will most like get arrested and charged. The fact that the prosecutor is going forward is interesting.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> That's up to a judge and jury.


It is now.  The fact a home owner has to jump through those hoops is disturbing to say the least.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It is now.  The fact a home owner has to jump through those hoops is disturbing to say the least.


I agree, but he may have been the cause due to his behavior. Nether of us knows what really happened and the media didn't try to inform the public very well.

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Nice, everyone but the troll was banned from the thread.


Well then @Invayne, why don't you shake your arse out of here and call it a day for this thread. You want to be a part of a fight? Start your own, for once in your life. Trolling threads to look to stir up some shit is basically all you've been doing here and it's pretty pathetic.

 :Cool:

----------


## Invayne

> Well then @Invayne, why don't you shake your arse out of here and call it a day for this thread. You want to be a part of a fight? Start your own, for once in your life. Trolling threads to look to stir up some shit is basically all you've been doing here and it's pretty pathetic.


LOL! Yeah, whatever.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I agree, but he may have been the cause due to his behavior. Nether of us knows what really happened and the media didn't try to inform the public very well.


A matter of opinion.  If Deputy Fife walked onto your property and demanded to see some ID, no doubt your answer is to say "Yessir, rightawaysir, let me see.....here's my AARP card, my driver's license, my voting ID.  Is there anything else you'd need sir?  A glass of water, sir?"

Me, I'd be more like Captain Aquino.  "Who's asking?"

----------


## DonGlock26

> A matter of opinion.  If Deputy Fife walked onto your property and demanded to see some ID, no doubt your answer is to say "Yessir, rightawaysir, let me see.....here's my AARP card, my driver's license, my voting ID.  Is there anything else you'd need sir?  A glass of water, sir?"
> 
> Me, I'd be more like Captain Aquino.  "Who's asking?"


Stop, you are already name-calling the cop as he arrives. He could have won a silver star in Afghanistan for all you know.

And, if he explained that he was answering a prowler call called in by your neighbor and he just needed to see your driver's license to confirm that there is no problem, then what would you do?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Stop, you are already name-calling the cop as he arrives.


How is asking "Who's asking?" name-calling?  

Thanks for not denying my assessment of your reaction to being asked for your papers on your own property.

----------


## DonGlock26

> How is asking "Who's asking?" name-calling?  
> 
> Thanks for not denying my assessment of your reaction to being asked for your papers on your own property.


These are your words:




> If Deputy Fife walked onto your property and demanded to see some ID,


Why is a cop automatically Deputy Fife to you? Do you feel inadequate or something?

And, if he explained that he was answering a prowler call called in by your neighbor and he just needed to see your driver's license to confirm that there is no problem, then what would you do?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Why is a cop automatically Deputy Fife to you? Do you feel inadequate or something?


Niiiiice.  Let's make this about me since you've obviously run out of anything logical to say.  

Yes, Deputy Fife had issues.  He was on someone elses property, didn't properly identify himself and is now pressing charges against the home owner for resisting arrest for being on his own property.  God Bless Amerika!



Besides the Constitution, what else do you suggest the LEO's of the Monterey County Sheriff's Office wipes their ass with?

----------

Invayne (04-21-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Niiiiice.  Let's make this about me since you've obviously run out of anything logical to say.  
> 
> Yes, Deputy Fife had issues.  He was on someone elses property, didn't properly identify himself and is now pressing charges against the home owner for resisting arrest for being on his own property.  God Bless Amerika!
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the Constitution, what else do you suggest the LEO's of the Monterey County Sheriff's Office wipes their ass with?


You are the guy hurling insults at people you don't even know. 

You have no idea who has the issue. It could either one of them or both of them.


What do socialists have to do with this???


Is there an "obstruct an officer" clause in the constitution?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You are the guy hurling insults at people you don't even know.


And you aren't?  Go look in a mirror, dude.

----------


## DonGlock26

> And you aren't?  Go look in a mirror, dude.


Not like that. The cop-haters are in a class by themselves.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Not like that. The cop-haters are in a class by themselves.


Are you labeling me a cop-hater?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Are you labeling me a cop-hater?


You use the same irrational name-calling tactics and you just threw up a Nazi picture. That seems like hatred to me.

If you aren't you should do some self-editing.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You use the same irrational name-calling tactics and you just threw up a Nazi picture. That seems like hatred to me.
> 
> If you aren't you should do some self-editing.


Can't answer a straight question, eh?

----------


## Trinnity

> Well then @Invayne, why don't you shake your arse out of here and call it a day for this thread. You want to be a part of a fight? Start your own, for once in your life. Trolling threads to look to stir up some shit is basically all you've been doing here and it's pretty pathetic.


*Knock it off.*

----------

Invayne (04-22-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Can't answer a straight question, eh?


I'm withholding judgement on you. Your comments, name-calling, and posting of a Nazi photo regarding this deputy based on a one-sided, carefully edited media article has called into question your ability to be rational.

----------


## Dan40

> Can't answer a straight question, eh?


Since I already stated that I did not think you to be a cop hater [prior to the nazi poster] how about you answer a straight question?

Why did the JUDGE, NOT, dismiss the case after a 'lengthy' session in chambers with Aquino's lawyer?

Or, an easier question,

Isn't the above question, the most important thing to know about this entire incident?

Neither judges, nor DA's have interest in crap cases, especially controversial crap cases.  Controversial with MERIT, they drool over.  Crap cases, they avoid.

Why couldn't Aquino's lawyer get this case dropped?  The case?  or the court?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Responding to a prowler call is "an oppressive authoritarian society"?
> 
> Did you two ever stop to think that this must happen fairly often with prowler calls or homeowners setting off their own burglar alarms, and the matter is quickly resolved by handing the police officer a driver's license as proof of identity and residence?
> 
> Is there a good reason not to give an officer your driver's license for him to look at, if he's answering a prowler call about your house called in by a neighbors? 
> 
> Wouldn't you want a prowler checked out on your property, if you were not home and a neighbor called it in?
> 
> It's like you folks have to go out of your way to make the actions of officers unreasonable. by ignoring facts and common sense.



Did Obama invite the Captain and the police officer out for a beer?

----------


## Dan40

> Did Obama invite the Captain and the police officer out for a beer?


They are both Hispanic.  obobo don't DO Hispanics, only his "sons."

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Why did the JUDGE, NOT, dismiss the case after a 'lengthy' session in chambers with Aquino's lawyer?


Obviously in Monterey County, California, the police can arrest anyone they like.  If that person resists, they committing a separate crime.   The bigger question for them, "Is should it be that way?"  Will a jury of his peers really send Captain Aquino to prison for being on his own land?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

you do realize you are talking about the democratic people's republic of California?

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Obviously in Monterey County, California, the police can arrest anyone they like.


A lie. Straight up.

 :Cool:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> you do realize you are talking about the democratic people's republic of California?


Let's hope they can find 12 honest men there for the Captain's trial.  It will be challenging, but not as challenging as trying to find 12 virgin women there.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Well, monterrey county is pretty liberal so 12 honest people is going to be a tall order

----------


## Trinnity

> A lie. Straight up.


*A personal attack, straight up.*

----------

fyrenza (04-23-2014),Invayne (04-23-2014)

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Obviously in Monterey County, California, the police can arrest anyone they like.





> A lie. Straight up.





> *A personal attack, straight up.*


Obviously, more of your bullshit form of moderation hypocrisy, straight up.
Just how is calling a false statement (ie. the POST) what it is as being a personal attack, Hmmmm???
You haven't had your coffee yet this morning?

 :Cool:

----------


## DonGlock26

> *An NPS student’s scary Carmel experience may alter his life for good.*
> 
> 
> LOCAL SPIN 04.10.14
> 
> 
> Just before 1pm last Dec. 13, Nicolas Aquino was enjoying what I like to think of as the constitutionally protected right to sit around his own home wearing comfy clothes on a Saturday afternoon. His wife was out and Aquino was kicking back with their two little dogs, plotting nothing more than Christmas shopping.
> And then the dogs started barking that kind of relentless bark that happens when someone is creeping around outside.
> 
> ...



I figured there was more to the story. He didn't show ID that proved his residence and tried to go back into the house AFTER being told that he was being detained. At that point, the deputy did not know if he was dealing with a burglar or a homeowner. The neighbor didn't think that he lived there either and told the police that. 

I figured the USAF was investigating. This man is an officer and expected to conduct himself as an officer at all times. Being uncooperative towards the police as they go about their lawful duties is a career killer.

The prosecutor is a former military officer himself and knows how the homeowner is expected to conduct himself.

----------

fyrenza (04-23-2014)

----------


## Archer

> *Air Force Captain Assaulted At Home By Cop Who Mistook Him For Burglar; DA Wont Drop Charges*
> 
> April 17, 2014 by Ben Bullard 
> 
> 
> Nicolas Aquino, a Carmel, Calif. resident and Air Force captain whos been featured in promotional material for the military because of his sterling reputation as a voluntarily enlisted airman, found himself in an unfortunate situation last December: a neighbor mistook him for a burglar as he entered his own home late one night and called the police.
> Of course, when the police got to Aquinos house, there was no burglar there  only Aquino. But, to Aquinos bewilderment, that made no difference to the officer who showed up to investigate.
> From _KSBW_:All he said was, I need to see your ID. At that moment Im like, Excuse me sir, but who are you? And why are you here? Aquino told _KSBW_.
> He says it again, I have to produce identification. At that moment I asked him, Am I being detained? He said, Yes, and so I said, OK, then my name is Nicolas Aquino. I live right here. Im in the military, Aquino said.
> ...


So cop called and the guy is a little pissed. He is an asshole to the other asshole and we have general assholery. He should have let the Cop call in the ID... He was doing his JOB.

Did the cop go too far? I was not there but I do know from the story that the AF captain caused the situation to escalate.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Did the cop go too far? I was not there but I do know from the story that the AF captain caused the situation to escalate.


And the D.A.'s hands are clean?  I think not.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> So cop called and the guy is a little pissed. He is an asshole to the other asshole and we have general assholery. He should have let the Cop call in the ID... He was doing his JOB.
> 
> Did the cop go too far? I was not there but I do know from the story that the AF captain caused the situation to escalate.


A fair summation.   OTOH,  it was the Deputy's job to do both his job but also respect the rights of citizens.  

I don't care if the Captain said "Who the fuck is asking?" in as rude a manner as possible, this isn't a police state.  It was the Deputy's job to both investigate the call, but respect the right of "presumed to be innocent" citizen in front of him.  "_Sir, I received a report of a possible burglary of this residence and simply need to verify the identity of all people on the property.  Your full cooperation in this matter would be greatly appreciated_". 

The Deputy fucked up the situation and now this has become a national event which I suspect is going to end badly for the Monterey Sheriff's office and cause a load of pain for the Captain.

----------


## gainso

Obviously, the lesson here is to resist more EFFECTIVELY. :-) Let them come get the guy laying in the street, who is missing his privates, and see if they still "think" that a front guillotine is actually an effective "hold".

----------


## Archer

> Obviously, the lesson here is to resist more EFFECTIVELY. :-) Let them come get the guy laying in the street, who is missing his privates, and see if they still "think" that a front guillotine is actually an effective "hold".


I guess the question arises... Was he uniformed and did he identify himself initially as a police officer? I did not see it in the report from the OP, at least not initially.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I guess the question arises... Was he uniformed and did he identify himself initially as a police officer? I did not see it in the report from the OP, at least not initially.


It appears the deputy was in uniform, the home owner was not.  No, Aquino 

http://m.montereycountyweekly.com/ar....html?mode=jqm



> Monterey Sheriff’s Deputy Ivan Rodriguez responded he was investigating a report of suspicious activity in the area – specifically, as Rodriguez’s written report would later describe, “an adult Hispanic male wearing a hoodie” walking around and into a Carmel Woods’ residence. It seems one of the neighbors told Rodriguez “he was suspicious of the male at 24591 Portola Ave. and that ‘I should keep my eye on him.’” Aquino had lived in the home for about 10 months at that point. He was walking around outside looking for a UPS package that had been delivered.
> 
> Rodriguez, according to his written report, asked for Aquino’s ID. Aquino asked him if he was being detained. And that’s where things went straight to hell. Aquino says he reached slowly into his pocket, got his wallet, took out his military ID card and held it up for the deputy to see. Rodriguez says Aquino refused to hand that ID over, while Aquino says the deputy told him a military ID didn’t prove he lived there. Aquino said he was going inside to retrieve some bills that could prove it, and says that’s when Rodriguez tackled him.
> 
> 
> “He doesn’t say anything. He grabs my wrist, puts me in a front guillotine, spins me around and I land on all fours,” Aquino tells me. A construction worker from a project across the street ran over and helped pile on.
> 
> 
> A second deputy arrived and Aquino was handcuffed and placed in a patrol car. “I told them, ‘I don’t consent to a search,’” Aquino says. “They went to my door and it appears they went into my house.”
> ...


IMO, the government of Carmel-by-the-Sea is both corrupt and anti-military.  They can go fuck themselves.  I hope Aquino kicks ass in court.

----------

Invayne (04-23-2014)

----------


## Archer

> It appears the deputy was in uniform, the home owner was not.  No, Aquino 
> 
> http://m.montereycountyweekly.com/ar....html?mode=jqm
> 
> 
> IMO, the government of Carmel-by-the-Sea is both corrupt and anti-military.  They can go fuck themselves.  I hope Aquino kicks ass in court.


Reading that tells me it was race related. The deputy (hispanic as well) probably thought gang banger and had to prove himself. When everything comes out I think we may find that the cop dislikes hispanics because he is hispanic and there is a bit of hispanic crime in that area. He must stand strong against hispanics because he is rode a bit on the job and can not be seen to show favoritism. Well it has evolved into more than a lack of favoritism and moved to over the top actions to prove himself.

Put this fucker on the stand with the proper attorney questioning him and he will snap or break down and cry.

----------

Invayne (04-23-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> A fair summation.   OTOH,  it was the Deputy's job to do both his job but also respect the rights of citizens.  
> 
> I don't care if the Captain said "Who the fuck is asking?" in as rude a manner as possible, this isn't a police state.  It was the Deputy's job to both investigate the call, but respect the right of "presumed to be innocent" citizen in front of him.  "_Sir, I received a report of a possible burglary of this residence and simply need to verify the identity of all people on the property.  Your full cooperation in this matter would be greatly appreciated_". 
> 
> *The Deputy fucked up the situation* and now this has become a national event which I suspect is going to end badly for the Monterey Sheriff's office and cause a load of pain for the Captain.


How did he do that? Based on your imagined conversation now?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## DonGlock26

> Reading that tells me it was race related. The deputy (hispanic as well) probably thought gang banger and had to prove himself. When everything comes out I think we may find that the cop dislikes hispanics because he is hispanic and there is a bit of hispanic crime in that area. He must stand strong against hispanics because he is rode a bit on the job and can not be seen to show favoritism. Well it has evolved into more than a lack of favoritism and moved to ove the top actions to prove himself.
> 
> Put this fucker on the stand with the proper attorney questioning him and he will snap or break down and cry.


That is an amazing piece of speculation. 

You called the deputy an asshole. What did he actually do that makes him an asshole in your eyes?

----------


## Archer

> That is an amazing piece of speculation. 
> 
> You called the deputy an asshole. What did he actually do that makes him an asshole in your eyes?


Both were practicing general assholery. Show me where a police officer can simply walk up and ask for ID without cause? As far and the AF guy knew he had no cause and he was being harassed. It was his damn home! 

I am not anti cop here @DonGlock26 but I am pro common sense. Both were assholes.

----------


## Invayne

> this isn't a police state.


Um, yeah, it is.

----------

fyrenza (04-23-2014),Trinnity (04-23-2014)

----------


## Archer

> That is an amazing piece of speculation. 
> 
> You called the deputy an asshole. What did he actually do that makes him an asshole in your eyes?


Oh speculation? More like an educated and informed opinion. I had something similar happen to me, similar in the attitude of the cop not a fight or a cop taking me down... Though I did have one threaten to shoot me if I kept slipping the cuffs and getting in the front seat.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Both were practicing general assholery. Show me where a police officer can simply walk up and ask for ID without cause? As far and the AF guy knew he had no cause and he was being harassed. It was his damn home! 
> 
> I am not anti cop here @DonGlock26 but I am pro common sense. Both were assholes.



First, a police officer can ask for ID for no reason at all. You just may not be required to comply depending on the state. 

This was more of a Terry stop because of the citizen's call and comments. He may not have been required to ID himself at that point, but he was detained and not free to leave.

He tried to leave, and the officer (who still did not know if he was dealing with a criminal or an uncooperative homeowner) decided that he was going to stop the leaving and handcuff the man for his safety. The USAF officer unwisely resisted and was arrested for obstructing and resisting arrest. He was NOT charged with failing to show ID based on what I have read.

Since, the deputy had a lawful reason to be there and to conduct a Terry stop, why was he an asshole for preventing the man from attempting to leave the detention?

Using common sense, you must have a reason to call the cop an asshole. So far, you haven't produced any reasons.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Oh speculation? More like an educated and informed opinion. I had something similar happen to me, similar in the attitude of the cop not a fight or a cop taking me down... Though I did have one threaten to shoot me if I kept slipping the cuffs and getting in the front seat.


Your past has nothing to do with your wild speculation. I was cut off by a driver once, so all drivers are bad drivers?

----------


## Archer

> First, a police officer can ask for ID for no reason at all. You just may not be required to comply depending on the state. 
> 
> This was more of a Terry stop because of the citizen's call and comments. He may not have been required to ID himself at that point, but he was detained and not free to leave.
> 
> He tried to leave, and the officer (who still did not know if he was dealing with a criminal or an uncooperative homeowner) decided that he was going to stop the leaving and handcuff the man for his safety. The USAF officer unwisely resisted and was arrested for obstructing and resisting arrest. He was NOT charged with failing to show ID based on what I have read.
> 
> Since, the deputy had a lawful reason to be there and to conduct a Terry stop, why was he an asshole for preventing the man from attempting to leave the detention?
> 
> Using common sense, you must have a reason to call the cop an asshole. So far, you haven't produced any reasons.





> Your past has nothing to do with your wild speculation. I was cut off by a driver once, so all drivers are bad drivers?



He was at his own fucking house! This goes way far when the authorities can come you your home, ask you to identify yourself and then kick your ass for being a little pissed about it.

I defend cops in most threads around here but this matter is a little different.

And my opinion and experience is backed with fucking education and wisdom.

----------

fyrenza (04-23-2014)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

wondering why this wasn't an issue when the police required all the Boston citizens to show their ID when they were knocking on their doors, and open it up to ARMED SWAT TEAMS. Would there have been such objections if someone had resisted then?

----------


## Archer

> wondering why this wasn't an issue when the police required all the Boston citizens to show their ID when they were knocking on their doors, and open it up to ARMED SWAT TEAMS. Would there have been such objections if someone had resisted then?


Actually there were issues then as well and many voiced opinions about it.

----------

fyrenza (04-23-2014)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Haven't seen any court cases over it.

----------


## Archer

> Haven't seen any court cases over it.


And you will not hear about it, I guess. There was hell raised and I bet some tried to sue but were denied the right to sue.

----------


## Archer

Probable cause... The man identified himself as the owner of the property! The police officer saw his ID and the man snatched it back...

The police officer did not act in a controlled way. If he can not restrain himself when he has gone to ID the homeowner and found out he was wrong then the cop is the problem.

----------


## Trinnity

> Obviously in Monterey County, California, the police can arrest anyone they like.  If that person resists, they committing a separate crime.   The bigger question for them, "Is should it be that way?"  Will a jury of his peers really send Captain Aquino to prison for being on his own land?





> *A lie. Straight up.*





> *A personal attack, straight up.*





> *Obviously, more of your bullshit form of moderation hypocrisy, straight up.
> Just how is calling a false statement (ie. the POST) what it is as being a personal attack, Hmmmm???
> You haven't had your coffee yet this morning?*


  Your demeanor on this forum is consistently confrontational and insulting, as illustrated by the posts in blue.

Most people here are civil. To have light modding and freedom, voluntary civility is essential. What makes you think it's okay for _you_ to _not_ be? What makes you so special that you get to be rude and insulting to others whenever you feel like it? Please, feel free to justify it.

I've asked you so many times to be civil, yet you are not. At this point it's clear to me you're not willing to abide by the basic civility required to be a member on this forum.

 @ChoppedLiver

----------

fyrenza (04-23-2014),Invayne (04-23-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> He was at his own fucking house! This goes way far when the authorities can come you your home, ask you to identify yourself and then kick your ass for being a little pissed about it.
> 
> I defend cops in most threads around here but this matter is a little different.
> 
> And my opinion and experience is backed with fucking education and wisdom.


You should read the article that I just posted. The HO was advised of the nature of the investigation. He was asked for ID. The HO asked if he was being detained and the deputy said yes. He then showed a military ID and would not give it to the officer. He also was told that a military ID did not prove residency. Then, instead of showing a driver's license, he tries to back into the house AFTER asking if he was being detained. The deputy still does not know if he is dealing with a home owner or a criminal. He already knows that a neighbor did not believe that the HO lived there. Because of the man's behavior, the deputy decided to handcuff him for his safety. The man unwisely resisted. That act led to his arrest. 

If you resist a terry stop, you can be arrested for resisting/obstructing a police officer. This is just another example of a citizen escalating a situation and crying the blues about the consequences.  

So, why is the deputy an "asshole" for arresting a person for obstructing a terry stop? The article says he was released 20 mins later once they determined that he lived there. 

The prosecutor charged him.   He's a former military officer and he knows how officers are supposed to conduct themselves when interacting with the police.

----------


## Archer

> You should read the article that I just posted. The HO was advised of the nature of the investigation. He was asked for ID. The HO asked if he was being detained and the deputy said yes. He then showed a military ID and would not give it to the officer. He also was told that a military ID did not prove residency. Then, instead of showing a driver's license, he tries to back into the house AFTER asking if he was being detained. The deputy still does not know if he is dealing with a home owner or a criminal. He already knows that a neighbor did not believe that the HO lived there. Because of the man's behavior, the deputy decided to handcuff him for his safety. The man unwisely resisted. That act led to his arrest. 
> 
> If you resist a terry stop, you can be arrested for resisting/obstructing a police officer. This is just another example of a citizen escalating a situation and crying the blues about the consequences.  
> 
> So, why is the deputy an "asshole" for arresting a person for obstructing a terry stop? The article says he was released 20 mins later once they determined that he lived there. 
> 
> The prosecutor charged him.   He's a former military officer and he knows how officers are supposed to conduct themselves when interacting with the police.


I guess this is a matter of perspective @DonGlock26. In my yard, private property mind you, I am to show my papers and prove that it is my fucking yard? See I pay taxes here and I have never had any trouble with the local police. I have been driving without a licence while speeding and have been asked to slow down...

I know my attitude and demeanor. Give no shit and take no shit.

If I have a police officer come to my home and ask for my ID I am going to let him know this is my house and he is welcome to come in for some coffee (yes there have been police at my home before and yes we get along great) and we can discuss the issue. I will not put my hands on the police officer and he need no put his hands on me.

You have to consider what I consider out of line is out of line for where I live. I live in a rural area with no crime rate while just down the road about ten miles is the 4th worst small city in the US. And even there I have no real issue unless I am being stupid.

Police around here (in the county) do not bother the natives. They know we are armed and that is why crime is almost non existent.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Since, the deputy had a lawful reason to be there and to conduct a Terry stop, why was he an asshole for preventing the man from attempting to leave the detention?


What makes it "lawful"? Because the government says so?

----------


## Dan40

> What makes it "lawful"? Because the government says so?



Well DUH!

*law·ful  (lô′fəl)**adj.**1.  Being within the law; allowed by law
*
*2.  Established, sanctioned, or recognized by the law
*
*3.  Obeying the law; law-abiding.*


Do you wish to retract that question?

I really thought you could get that one right.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I guess this is a matter of perspective @DonGlock26. In my yard, private property mind you, I am to show my papers and prove that it is my fucking yard? See I pay taxes here and I have never had any trouble with the local police. I have been driving without a licence while speeding and have been asked to slow down...
> 
> I know my attitude and demeanor. Give no shit and take no shit.
> 
> If I have a police officer come to my home and ask for my ID I am going to let him know this is my house and he is welcome to come in for some coffee (yes there have been police at my home before and yes we get along great) and we can discuss the issue. I will not put my hands on the police officer and he need no put his hands on me.
> 
> You have to consider what I consider out of line is out of line for where I live. I live in a rural area with no crime rate while just down the road about ten miles is the 4th worst small city in the US. And even there I have no real issue unless I am being stupid.
> 
> Police around here (in the county) do not bother the natives. They know we are armed and that is why crime is almost non existent.


Compare your suggested actions with this HO. You would have invited the cop in for coffee. If he explained the he was there on a suspicious person call by your neighbor and asked for ID to prove that you were in fact the homeowner , I seriously doubt you would have played the stupid game this home owner played. You wouldn't have won his stupid prize either.

I think you would have respected that the deputy was doing his job and making sure that a burglar wasn't robbing your house while you were away! You would also understand that the deputy didn't know you lived there and had to be on his guard-especially after a neighbor described you as a prowler including a clothing description.  That would just be common sense. 

I think the former military prosecutor sized up this HO as the cause of this incident.

----------


## DonGlock26

> What makes it "lawful"? Because the government says so?


First, do you care about the rule of law, Kenneth?


if so, you should read up on Terry vs Ohio

----------


## Archer

> Compare your suggested actions with this HO. You would have invited the cop in for coffee. If he explained the he was there on a suspicious person call by your neighbor and asked for ID to prove that you were in fact the homeowner , I seriously doubt you would have played the stupid game this home owner played. You wouldn't have won his stupid prize either.
> 
> I think you would have respected that the deputy was doing his job and making sure that a burglar wasn't robbing your house while you were away! You would also understand that the deputy didn't know you lived there and had to be on his guard-especially after a neighbor described you as a prowler including a clothing description.  That would just be common sense. 
> 
> I think the former military prosecutor sized up this HO as the cause of this incident.


I think the sheriff had issues. Both (as I said already) were being assholes or this would not have happened.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I think the sheriff had issues. Both (as I said already) were being assholes or this would not have happened.


There is no "issue".  The deputy was conducting a terry stop and the HO tried to leave it without being identified as a resident.  If a cop told you that you were being detained during the investigation of a possible crime, would you try to leave? I seriously doubt it.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I think the sheriff had issues. Both (as I said already) were being assholes or this would not have happened.


Agreed.  Here's my point;  in the case where both are assholes does justice side with the homeowner (the individual) or the police officer (the State) trespassing on the homeowner's property _even if it is in the line of duty_?

----------


## Archer

> Agreed.  Here's my point;  in the case where both are assholes does justice side with the homeowner (the individual) or the police officer (the State) trespassing on the homeowner's property _even if it is in the line of duty_?


If I were the judge I would order that the HO be given a fine and the police officer an official reprimand.

----------


## Dan40

> Agreed.  Here's my point;  in the case where both are assholes does justice side with the homeowner (the individual) or the police officer (the State) trespassing on the homeowner's property _even if it is in the line of duty_?


I would say in most cases, the homeowner should and would get the benefit of the doubt.  Why I'm not condemning the cop YET, is because the judge choose to let the case go forward after Aquino's lawyer had his private say in chambers.

Until what we do not KNOW, is known, I'm withholding judgement.  That is not pro or con for either side.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> If I were the judge I would order that the HO be given a fine and the police officer an official reprimand.


A fine for what?  Being a dick at home?  As for the Deputy, he mishandled the situation, but it's the Sheriff and prosecutor who are need to be given reprimands for pushing this case beyond the boundaries of reason.

----------


## Archer

> A fine for what?  Being a dick at home?  As for the Deputy, he mishandled the situation, but it's the Sheriff and prosecutor who are need to be given reprimands for pushing this case beyond the boundaries of reason.


A fine that would be commensurate with disorderly conduct, fighting, cussing in public (yeah some places have ordinances and fines for that). Point is to let him know that he was not completely innocent in this situation and could have defused it easily as could the police officer who over reacted.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> A fine that would be commensurate with disorderly conduct, fighting, cussing in public (yeah some places have ordinances and fines for that). Point is to let him know that he was not completely innocent in this situation and could have defused it easily as could the police officer who over reacted.


He was on his own property when rudely accosted by the Deputy.  The Sheriff's office can trump up all the charges they want, but it will be a jury of his peers who decide if it's bullshit or not.  Hopefully they will see this incident for the attack on individual rights that it is.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Agreed.  Here's my point;  in the case where both are assholes does justice side with the homeowner (the individual) or the police officer (the State) trespassing on the homeowner's property _even if it is in the line of duty_?


No one can explain specifically how the cop was an asshole. I understand concern over him being detained on his own property (he was released 20 minutes later-BTW- they could have hauled him to the PD for booking), but what specifically did the cop do wrong or unlawfully?

----------


## DonGlock26

> and the police officer an official reprimand.


For what specific act?

----------


## DonGlock26

> As for the Deputy, he mishandled the situation, .


How? Be specific about his actions.

----------


## DonGlock26

> A fine that would be commensurate with disorderly conduct, fighting, cussing in public (yeah some places have ordinances and fines for that). Point is to let him know that he was not completely innocent in this situation and could have defused it easily as could the police officer who over reacted.


How did the officer overreact? He had a person detained on a suspicious person call who asked if he was being detained and then tried to leave after being told that he was in fact being detained.

----------


## Dan40

BEFORE we fine Aquino, FIRE the cop, and "Shoot the sheriff!"  I'd like to know what actually transpired.

I'm funny that way.

----------


## DonGlock26

> He was on his own property when rudely accosted by the Deputy.  The Sheriff's office can trump up all the charges they want, but it will be a jury of his peers who decide if it's bullshit or not.  Hopefully they will see this incident for the attack on individual rights that it is.


How was the deputy rude exactly? Be specific, since you are making the charge.

----------


## DonGlock26

> BEFORE we fine Aquino, FIRE the cop, and "Shoot the sheriff!"  I'd like to know what actually transpired.
> 
> I'm funny that way.


That is not necessary. A news article is all the due process that a cop gets.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> How was the deputy rude exactly? Be specific, since you are making the charge.


He didn't identify himself nor explain what was going on.  He just demanded the ID according to his own report.

----------


## Dan40

> That is not necessary. A news article is all the due process that a cop gets.


Lynch 'em both and be done with it.  ABC cannot be WRONG!

----------


## wist43

> That is not necessary. A news article is all the due process that a cop gets.


I read a link in this thread that took from the officers own report - he said, to paraphrase, he didn't like the way Aquino pulled his ID back away from him, and that in his mind was noncompliance to following his orders, and he immediately jumped the guy.

That is a paraphrase of course, but that is the cops own take on things.

From that, the issue would hinge on whether the cop was justified in escalating the incident, or if he excercised poor judgement and unnecessarily escalated things.

Given that the homeowner was on his own property - and the cop came on to his property, and the homeowner identified himself as the homeowner - any escalation thereafter has to be viewed with great suspicion. 

If the homeowner is agitated, it is incumbant upon the cop to DE-ESCALATE the situation - to be sure the cop certainly didn't do that; to the contrary, he immediately siezed upon the first opporturnity to visit violence upon the citizen.

Maybe more facts will come out, but given what I read from the cops own report - the cop should at a minimum be suspended and retrained; and if worse behavior, or a pattern of behavior has been following him, he should be fired immediately.

The DA needs to be fired regardless.

----------


## Roadmaster

People have a right to know why they are being asked for ID. Now if we find out the cop did explain I will retract what I said but my experience has been cops don't like to explain but demand.

----------


## DonGlock26

> He didn't identify himself nor explain what was going on.  He just demanded the ID according to his own report.


Didn't you post that he did explain what was going on, while in uniform???




> It appears the deputy was in uniform, the home owner was not. No, Aquino 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Monterey Sheriff’s Deputy Ivan Rodriguez responded he was investigating a report of suspicious activity in the area__ – specifically, as Rodriguez’s written report would later describe, “an adult Hispanic male wearing a hoodie” walking around and into a Carmel Woods’ residence. It seems one of the neighbors told Rodriguez “he was suspicious of the male at 24591 Portola Ave. and that ‘I should keep my eye on him.’” Aquino had lived in the home for about 10 months at that point. He was walking around outside looking for a UPS package that had been delivered._
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## DonGlock26

> Lynch 'em both and be done with it.  ABC cannot be WRONG!


I'll tell you what I've seen in this sub-forum. No matter what follow-up facts are found out, the cop is still wrong to the people who reacted to the initial media report. It must be having a powerful emotional effect.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I read a link in this thread that took from the officers own report - he said, to paraphrase, he didn't like the way Aquino pulled his ID back away from him, and that in his mind was noncompliance to following his orders, and he immediately jumped the guy.
> 
> That is a paraphrase of course, but that is the cops own take on things.
> 
> From that, the issue would hinge on whether the cop was justified in escalating the incident, or if he excercised poor judgement and unnecessarily escalated things.
> 
> Given that the homeowner was on his own property - and the cop came on to his property, and the homeowner identified himself as the homeowner - any escalation thereafter has to be viewed with great suspicion. 
> 
> If the homeowner is agitated, it is incumbant upon the cop to DE-ESCALATE the situation - to be sure the cop certainly didn't do that; to the contrary, he immediately siezed upon the first opporturnity to visit violence upon the citizen.
> ...


Are you just flat out ignoring this:




> _Rodriguez, according to his written report,_ _asked for Aquino’s ID. Aquino asked him if he was being detained__._ _And that’s where things went straight to hell. Aquino says he reached slowly into his pocket, got his wallet, took out his military ID card and held it up for the deputy to see._ _Rodriguez says Aquino refused to hand that ID over, while Aquino says the deputy told him a military ID didn’t prove he lived there._ _Aquino said he was going inside to retrieve some bills that could prove it, and says that’s when Rodriguez tackled him.
> _



He did not identify himself as the homeowner with ID. He said that he was the homeowner. A burglar could have made the same claim.

He didn't become agitated based on the information that we now have. He tried to leave after being detained WITHOUT providing ID that showed that he lived there. Do you understand that at that point- the deputy did not know what you know now? Do you grasp that he did not know, if a homeowner or a burglar was trying to leave his Terry stop?

The USAF officer asked, if he was being detained and the deputy told him that he was. At that point, "it is incumbent upon" the homeowner not to attempt to leave the detention. 

What I've seen is that in order to justify your position, you've had to insert your speculation into the officer's report and call it a "paraphrase" and then ignore the fact that the homeowner attempted to leave a Terry stop.

----------


## DonGlock26

> People have a right to know why they are being asked for ID. Now if we find out the cop did explain I will retract what I said but my experience has been cops don't like to explain but demand.





> _Aquino, a U.S. Air Force captain and Naval Postgraduate School student,_ _took his hoodie-wearing self to the door,__ peered out the window and saw a guy wearing a uniform._ *Aquino stepped outside, closed the door behind him and asked, “Excuse me, can I help you?”
> 
> Monterey Sheriff’s Deputy Ivan Rodriguez responded he was investigating a report of suspicious activity in the area*_– specifically, as Rodriguez’s written report would later describe,_ *“an adult Hispanic male wearing a hoodie” walking around and into a Carmel Woods’ residence. It seems one of the neighbors told Rodriguez “he was suspicious of the male at 24591 Portola Ave. and that ‘I should keep my eye on him.’” Aquino had lived in the home for about 10 months at that point. He was walking around outside looking for a UPS package that had been delivered.
> *
> http://www.montereycountyweekly.com/...7a43b2370.html

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Didn't you post that he did explain what was going on, while in uniform???


Saying he was investigating a report then demanding idea seems insufficient even to me.  Are you saying a homeowner doesn't have any rights in this situation?  That they can't ask the deputy to explain exactly why he wants the homeowner's ID?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Saying he was investigating a report then demanding idea seems insufficient even to me.  Are you saying a homeowner doesn't have any rights in this situation?  That they can't ask the deputy to explain exactly why he wants the homeowner's ID?


Hahahahah!!!!!  He explained. You have been advised.

Max, did you even read the news article that I found and you quoted?




> _Aquino says the deputy told him a military ID didn’t prove he lived there._


He explained why he was there. He explained why he needed ID. The HO asked if he was being detained, and the deputy advised him that he was in fact being detained. THEN, the HO tried to leave the detention-i.e. a Terry stop. The deputy had a right to stop him and handcuff him. The HO then resisted and got himself charged.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> He explained why he was there. He explained why he needed ID.


Quote it.  All he said was he was investigating the report and needed the ID.  If you have a statement of what he actually claims he said, please post it.  This the bolded is not a quote:



> Monterey Sheriff’s Deputy Ivan Rodriguez responded he was investigating a report of suspicious activity in the area– specifically, as Rodriguez’s written report Monterey Sheriff’s Deputy Ivan Rodriguez responded he was investigating a report of suspicious activity in the area– specifically, as Rodriguez’s written report would later describe, “an adult Hispanic male wearing a hoodie” walking around and into a Carmel Woods’ residence.


It appears he only responded "_investigating a report of suspicious activity in the area_".   That he put in his report that he was looking for "an adult Hispanic male wearing a hoodie" isn't the same.

Regardless, your support for the State's authority to deprive all Americans of their Constitutional rights is noted.  IMO, the onus was on the deputy to figure this out.  Can you explain why, even after showing his ID, Aquino was cuffed and is now facing charges? 

Don't you see how totally fucked up that is?   Is your allegiance to police that strong that you are willing to shred the Constitution to ensure proper obedience of all citizens?

----------

Archer (04-23-2014)

----------


## Archer

Guy had to go inside to get proof of residence... Perhaps he did not have his licence on him, perhaps he did not have one?

He had a federal 50 state and internationally recognised ID that verified his name. He wanted to match his name to his residence by providing a bill. I have quite a few thoughts about the cop and I am going to do a search...

----------

fyrenza (04-24-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Quote it.  All he said was he was investigating the report and needed the ID.  If you have a statement of what he actually claims he said, please post it.  This the bolded is not a quote:
> 
> 
> It appears he only responded "_investigating a report of suspicious activity in the area_".   That he put in his report that he was looking for "an adult Hispanic male wearing a hoodie" isn't the same.
> 
> Regardless, your support for the State's authority to deprive all Americans of their Constitutional rights is noted.  IMO, the onus was on the deputy to figure this out.  Can you explain why, even after showing his ID, Aquino was cuffed and is now facing charges? 
> 
> Don't you see how totally fucked up that is?   Is your allegiance to police that strong that you are willing to shred the Constitution to ensure proper obedience of all citizens?



I quoted it. He explained the type of call that he was investigating and he asked for ID. He explained WHY he needed ID. You appear to be unhappy that you are getting what you asked for. 

Now, that you have been shown how the deputy conducted a Terry stop and the HO tried to leave it, you've lowered yourself to constructing an absurd strawman argument. Is that how you lick your wounds? LOL!!!

Nice pics- Boston Marathon manhunt of the Muslim terror bombers?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Guy had to go inside to get proof of residence... Perhaps he did not have his licence on him, perhaps he did not have one?
> 
> He had a federal 50 state and internationally recognised ID that verified his name. He wanted to match his name to his residence by providing a bill. I have quite a few thoughts about the cop and I am going to do a search...


He didn't ask to go inside, he tried to go inside after he was told that he was being detained. That's why he was stopped and handcuffed. 

Did he say he didn't have his license in his wallet? Did he ask to go into the house to get his bills after he asked and was told that he was being detained?

Ok, let us know.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I quoted it. He explained the type of call that he was investigating and he asked for ID. He explained WHY he needed ID. You appear to be unhappy that you are getting what you asked for.


I'm unhappy that police are prosecuting a homeowner for what I consider to be bullshit charts.  You seem happy to take down any homeowner who doesn't snap-to when question on his or her own property.

----------


## Archer

> He didn't ask to go inside, he tried to go inside after he was told that he was being detained. That's why he was stopped and handcuffed. 
> 
> Did he say he didn't have his license in his wallet? Did he ask to go into the house to get his bills after he asked and was told that he was being detained?
> 
> Ok, let us know.


Don I got to go with MAX on this one. Lets see what the court says

----------

Max Rockatansky (04-24-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm unhappy that police are prosecuting a homeowner for what I consider to be bullshit charts.  You seem happy to take down any homeowner who doesn't snap-to when question on his or her own property.


He did everything that you wanted done, and you STILL aren't happy. 

There's yet another strawman argument. This is a specific case and we know more about it now. 

Do you think there is a homeowner exception to Terry vs Ohio? 

Like I said in the walking wrong way thread, if you want to play games with cops, make sure you know the law.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Don I got to go with MAX on this one. Lets see what the court says


Why? You want to ignore the facts too?

----------


## Archer

> Why? You want to ignore the facts too?


Glad you were there @DonGlock26. I am trying to find a way to back out of this thread without being offensive.

----------

Max Rockatansky (04-24-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Do you think there is a homeowner exception to Terry vs Ohio?


That's twice you've brought up Terry.  While your desire to have a police state is well established, Terry vs. Ohio doesn't mean Deputy Fife or his cousins can do as they please.  You should read it again:

http://www.law.cornell.edu/supremecourt/text/392/1



> *Held:*
> 
> 1. The Fourth Amendment right against unreasonable searches and seizures, made applicable to the States by the Fourteenth Amendment, "protects people, not places," and therefore applies as much to the citizen on the streets as well as at home or elsewhere. Pp. 8-9.
> 
> 
> 2. The issue in this case is not the abstract propriety of the police conduct, but the admissibility against petitioner of the evidence uncovered by the search and seizure. P. 12.
> 
> 
> 3. The exclusionary rule cannot properly be invoked to exclude the products of legitimate and restrained police investigative techniques, and this Court's approval of such techniques should not discourage remedies other than the exclusionary rule to curtail police abuses for which that is not an effective sanction. Pp. 13-15.
> ...

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Glad you were there @DonGlock26. I am trying to find a way to back out of this thread without being offensive.


It appears Don should be the one using the "OBEY" avatar, not you.  :Big Grin:

----------

Archer (04-24-2014)

----------


## Archer

> It appears Don should be the one using the "OBEY" avatar, not you.


Well I think there has been too much cop bashing as of late but this one stands out and I can not help but side with the citizen on this.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Well I think there has been too much cop bashing as of late but this one stands out and I can not help but side with the citizen on this.


Agreed on both counts.  Law enforcement officers/agencies are a desirable part of our society.  However, like the Spider-Man rule, their powers demand great responsibility.  Without our Constitution, without our rights as individuals, we would be lost as a nation and doomed to eventual failure.  When a homeowner or any citizen can be arrested for failing to properly kowtow to Deputy Fife, that's a bad sign.  Let's hope the courts right this wrong and properly punish both the Sheriff's office and the prosecutor for wasting taxpayer money on this travesty of justice.

----------

Archer (04-24-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> That's twice you've brought up Terry.  While your desire to have a police state is well established, Terry vs. Ohio doesn't mean Deputy Fife or his cousins can do as they please.  You should read it again:
> 
> http://www.law.cornell.edu/supremecourt/text/392/1


I've brought it up because it happens to be the legal standard used for these types of investigatory stops. 

Why would I need to read it again? YOU should read it. Then, you might understand it better.

You've used several strawman arguments because that's your go to fallacy, when you can't discuss the facts.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Glad you were there @DonGlock26. I am trying to find a way to back out of this thread without being offensive.


I never said that I was there. But, I'm not inserting things into article either.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It appears Don should be the one using the "OBEY" avatar, not you.



More ad hom. Why sink to that level? 

Do you equate Terry stops with a police state? Didn't you say that you generally support the police? 

If so, tell us why, but leave the insults somewhere else.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Well I think there has been too much cop bashing as of late but this one stands out and *I can not help but side with the citizen on this*.


Based on what? Because of feelings or emotion? I think the sticking point for you is that fact that he was at home. 

Do you realize that the police are called to homes for all sorts of calls and they still have to perform their duties within a legal framework of laws and court rulings. They answer prowler calls and accidental residential alarm calls constantly. Do most homeowners refuse to show their driver's licenses? Do they attempt to leave a Terry stop AFTER asking if they are being detained?

Some citizens will obstruct the police in the performance of their duties. It can happen in their homes or on a sidewalk. 

If a police officer receives a 911 call from a wife for a domestic violence complaint, can the homeowner husband attempt to obstruct them? Can he resist arrest, if the officers find probably cause to arrest him? Can the wife obstruct them as the arrest the husband? Don't you think these sort of things happen on a daily basis in the US?

This is an unfortunate incident, but one of the homeowner's own making. The prosecutor, a former military officer himself, has decided to go forward with this case. You want him fired right? Based on what?

----------


## Archer

> Based on what? Because of feelings or emotion? I think the sticking point is that fact that he was home. 
> 
> Do you realize that the police are called to homes for all sorts of calls and they still have to perform their duties within a legal framework of laws and court rulings. They answer prowler calls and accidental residential alarm calls constantly. Do most homeowners refuse to show their driver's licenses? Do they attempt to leave a Terry stop AFTER asking if they are being detained?
> 
> Some citizens will obstruct the police in the performance of their duties. It can happen in their homes or on a sidewalk. 
> 
> If a police officer receives a 911 call from a wife for a domestic violence complaint, can the homeowner husband attempt to obstruct them? Can he resist arrest, if the officers find probably cause to arrest him? Can the wife obstruct them as the arrest the husband? Don't you think these sort of things happen on a daily basis in the US?


Based on the premise of innocent until proven guilty. Oh he was not found guilty of anything but it seems the police dept may have some problems if he wins the suit... Oh snap! questioning, cuffing and detaining... Was he ever given his Miranda rights?

----------


## wist43

> Are you just flat out ignoring this:
> 
> He did not identify himself as the homeowner with ID. He said that he was the homeowner. A burglar could have made the same claim.
> 
> He didn't become agitated based on the information that we now have. He tried to leave after being detained WITHOUT providing ID that showed that he lived there. Do you understand that at that point- the deputy did not know what you know now? Do you grasp that he did not know, if a homeowner or a burglar was trying to leave his Terry stop?
> 
> The USAF officer asked, if he was being detained and the deputy told him that he was. At that point, "it is incumbent upon" the homeowner not to attempt to leave the detention. 
> 
> What I've seen is that in order to justify your position, you've had to insert your speculation into the officer's report and call it a "paraphrase" and then ignore the fact that the homeowner attempted to leave a Terry stop.


This is from the OP, 

"According to the deputys account in the sheriffs incident report, The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and place him into handcuffs.""

Don, from what I can tell, in your view - there is nothing, nothing whatsoever that any cop could do that is not righteous and bathed in glory.

----------


## Dan40

> Based on the premise of innocent until proven guilty. Oh he was not found guilty of anything but it seems the police dept may have some problems if he wins the suit... Oh snap! questioning, cuffing and detaining... Was he ever given his Miranda rights?


If he was placed under arrest, THEN he was given his Miranda rights.  Cuffing is not arresting.  Miranda is given to arestees.  Whatever is said prior to the arrest is fair game.

----------


## Archer

> If he was placed under arrest, THEN he was given his Miranda rights.  Cuffing is not arresting.  Miranda is given to arestees.  Whatever is said prior to the arrest is fair game.


Well if he is not being arrested, ticketed of fined than why would he have to be tackled? Seriously, if he is not being arrested then it is kidnap.

----------


## Dan40

> Well if he is not being arrested, ticketed of fined than why would he have to be tackled? Seriously, if he is not being arrested then it is kidnap.


_OBEDIENCE TO POLICE AND FIRE DEPARTMENT OFFICIALS.—It is unlawful and a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083, for any person willfully to fail or refuse to comply with any lawful order or direction of any law enforcement officer,_ 

You know that.

----------


## Roadmaster

Citizens have rights.

----------

Max Rockatansky (04-25-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> Citizens have rights.


And laws.

"rights" without laws is chaos.  Perhaps I think MY rights trump your rights!  Perhaps Aquino thought his rights trumped the officers LAWFUL ORDER.

The Founding Fathers "THOUGHT" that rights were self evident.  But they knew enough about the human animal to incorporate those 'not so self evident to everybody" rights, into *LAW.

*So our rights today are LAWS.  Human rights are technically LEGAL RIGHTS.  The Bill of Rights had to be done to give rights the force of LAW.

And this:

_OBEDIENCE TO  POLICE AND FIRE DEPARTMENT OFFICIALS.It is unlawful and a misdemeanor  of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083, for any person willfully to fail or refuse to comply with any lawful order or direction of any law enforcement officer, "

_is a law, just like The Bill of Rights are LAWS.

----------


## Roadmaster

> MY rights trump your rights


 I have a right to know why they want ID. I do not have to show ID unless I am suspected of a crime. Also have a right not to answer questions.

----------


## Archer

> _OBEDIENCE TO POLICE AND FIRE DEPARTMENT OFFICIALS.It is unlawful and a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083, for any person willfully to fail or refuse to comply with any lawful order or direction of any law enforcement officer,_ 
> 
> You know that.


Is it lawful to go on to a persons property, demand their papers and then beat their ass? And that is FL. Did this happen in FL?

----------


## Dan40

> I have a right to know why they want ID. I do not have to show ID unless I am suspected of a crime. Also have a right not to answer questions.


_OBEDIENCE TO   POLICE AND FIRE DEPARTMENT OFFICIALS.—It is unlawful and a misdemeanor   of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083, for any person willfully to fail or refuse to comply with any lawful order or direction of any law enforcement officer, "
_

Your rights are laws and so are the officers rights.  He was on a SUSPICIOUS PERSON call, phoned in by Aquino's neighbor.

When an officer asks for your ID, that IS a lawful order if he has "REASONABLE SUSPICION."

Had Aquino HANDED his military ID over to the cop, AS REQUIRED BY LAW.  And told the cop he had bills and mail inside with his name on them.  There would not have been an incident.  I'm very suspicious that Aquino not only refused to hand his ID to the cop [we know that from his statement if ABC is correct] but did or said something that the cop may, or may not have overreacted to.  And I'm thinking that the final resolve will be that Aquino was more wrong than the cop, if the cop was also wrong.  WHY?  Because if they both screwed up, the judge would have tossed the case.

Also add in THE FACT that both the cop and Aquino are of Hispanic origin.  And many Hispanics from DIFFERENT Hispanic nations, have deep hatred for one another.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Based on the premise of innocent until proven guilty. Oh he was not found guilty of anything but it seems the police dept may have some problems if he wins the suit... Oh snap! questioning, cuffing and detaining... Was he ever given his Miranda rights?


Police officers DO NOT arrest or detain people they have found guilty. Do you understand this basic fact of the legal system? LOL!!!!

He was detained because the officer did not know if he was a home owner or a suspect. That's what the officer was investigating. 

He tried to leave the detention. That's what led the officer to stop him. 

Why would he be read his Miranda right? 

Can you answer these questions?

_Do most homeowners refuse to show their driver's licenses? Do they attempt to leave a Terry stop AFTER asking if they are being detained?

__If a police officer receives a 911 call from a wife for a domestic violence complaint, can the homeowner husband attempt to obstruct them? Can he resist arrest, if the officers find probably cause to arrest him? Can the wife obstruct them as the arrest the husband? Don't you think these sort of things happen on a daily basis in the US?__
_

----------


## DonGlock26

> This is from the OP, 
> 
> "According to the deputys account in the sheriffs incident report, The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and place him into handcuffs.""
> 
> Don, from what I can tell, in your view - there is nothing, nothing whatsoever that any cop could do that is not righteous and bathed in glory.


That's your problem. You make wild assumptions instead of examining facts. The HO was being detained because the deputy was trying to determine if he was a possible burglary suspect or a homeowner. If a police officer feels that a detained person could be dangerous, he can restrain him with handcuffs, while he investigates. This is Terry stop 101.
And, as the second article states, if he tried to leave the detention, then the deputy had every right to stop him. 

I don't think you really grasp what a Terry stop is.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I have a right to know why they want ID. I do not have to show ID unless I am suspected of a crime. Also have a right not to answer questions.


He explained this to the HO. 

You might want to check your state law and vehicle laws about when you have to show ID.

Of course, unless you go in front of a grand jury.

You ever notice how the public does not seem to hate grand juries or judges? They can do all kinds of things to citizens.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Is it lawful to go on to a persons property, demand their papers and then beat their ass? And that is FL. Did this happen in FL?


Yes. Even the electric company can.

Yes, during the investigation of a crime or belief that a crime is about to occur.

His ass was not beat. He attempted to leave a detention and was restrained.

----------


## Archer

> Yes. Even the electric company can.
> 
> Yes, during the investigation of a crime or belief that a crime is about to occur.
> 
> His ass was not beat. He attempted to leave a detention and was restrained.


If I did the same to you or you to me then it was having your or my ass owned!

The electric company? Better show me that :/

----------


## DonGlock26

California:




> 148.  (a) (1) Every person who willfully resists, delays, orobstructs any public officer, peace officer, or an emergency medicaltechnician, as defined in Division 2.5 (commencing with Section 1797)of the Health and Safety Code, in the discharge or attempt todischarge any duty of his or her office or employment, when no otherpunishment is prescribed, shall be punished by a fine not exceedingone thousand dollars ($1,000), or by imprisonment in a county jailnot to exceed one year, or by both that fine and imprisonment.
> 
> http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=pen&group=00001-01000&file=142-181

----------


## DonGlock26

> If I did the same to you or you to me then it was having your or my ass owned!
> 
> The electric company? Better show me that :/


You've moved from beat to owned. Did you notice that? LOL!!!




> The following rights are recognized of an easement:
> 
> *Right to light*, also called *solar easement*. The right to receive a minimum quantity of light in favour of a window or other aperture in a building which is primarily designed to admit light.*Aviation easement*. The right to use the airspace above a specified altitude for aviation purposes. Also known as _avigation easement_, where needed for low-altitude spraying of adjacent agricultural property.*Railroad easement*.*Utility easement* including:
> *Storm drain or storm water easement*. An easement to carry rainwater to a river, wetland, detention pond, or other body of water.*Sanitary sewer easement*. An easement to carry used water to a sewage treatment plant.*Electrical power line easement.**Telephone line easement.**Fuel gas pipe easement.**Sidewalk easement.* Usually sidewalks are in the public right-of-way, but sometimes they are on the lot.*View easement.* Prevents someone from blocking the view of the easement owner, or permits the owner to cut the blocking vegetation on the land of another.*Driveway easement,* also known as _easement of access_. Some lots do not border a road, so an easement through another lot must be provided for access. Sometimes adjacent lots have "mutual" driveways that both lot owners share to access garages in the backyard. The houses are so close together that there can only be a single driveway to both backyards. The same can also be the case for walkways to the backyard: the houses are so close together that there is only a single walkway between the houses and the walkway is shared. Even when the walkway is wide enough, easement may exist to allow for access to the roof and other parts of the house close to a lot boundary. To avoid disputes, such easement should be recorded in each property deed.*Beach access.* Some jurisdictions permit residents to access a public lake or beach by crossing adjacent private property. Similarly, there may be a private easement to cross a private lake to reach a remote private property, or an easement to cross private property during high tide to reach remote beach property on foot.*Dead end easement.* Sets aside a path for pedestrians on a dead-end street to access the next public way. These could be contained in covenants of a homeowner association, notes in a subdivision plan, or directly in the deeds of the affected properties.*Recreational easement.* Some U.S. states offer tax incentives to larger landowners if they grant permission to the public to use their undeveloped land for recreational use (not including motorized vehicles). If the landowner posts the land (i.e., "No Trespassing") or prevents the public from using the easement, the tax abatement is revoked and a penalty may be assessed. Recreational easement also includes such easements as equestrian, fishing, hunting, hiking, trapping, biking (e.g., Indiana's Calumet Trail) and other such uses.*Conservation easement.* Grants rights to a land trust to limit development in order to protect the environment.*Historic preservation easement.* Similar to the conservation easement, typically grants rights to a historic preservation organization to enforce restrictions on alteration of a historic building's exterior or interior.*Easement of lateral and subjacent support.* Prohibits an adjoining land owner from digging too deep on his lot or in any manner depriving his neighbor of vertical or horizontal support on the latter's structures e.g. buildings, fences, etc.*Communications easement*. This easement can be used for wireless communications towers, cable lines, and other communications services. This is a private easement and the rights granted by the property owner are for the specific use of communications.*Ingress/Egress easement*. This easement can be used for entering and exiting a property through or over the easement area. This might be used for a person's driveway, going over another person's property.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utility_easement

----------


## Archer

> You've moved from beat to owned. Did you notice that? LOL!!!


Not much difference to the observer.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Not much difference to the observer.


There is a world of difference between being taken to the ground and handcuffed and being beaten.

You know better than that. LOL!!

----------


## Archer

> There is a world of difference between being taken to the ground and handcuffed and being beaten.
> 
> You know better than that. LOL!!


All about perception there. Yes there is a difference but what is perceived very much matters.

----------


## DonGlock26

> All about perception there. Yes there is a difference but what is perceived very much matters.


Perception is a poor man's substitute for knowledge and facts.

----------


## Archer

> Perception is a poor man's substitute for knowledge and facts.


No... perception is our reality @DonGlock26.

----------


## DonGlock26

> No... perception is our reality @DonGlock26.


No, no it is not.

----------


## Archer

> No, no it is not.


Neither of us were there @DonGlock26. We are both stating our views as we have different perceptions of the situation. We have the same sets of facts and I perceive the police officer as going further than necessary and you perceived the actions of the guy who lived there to be out of line.

I accept your reality and I said both were assholes... You did not accept this choosing your perception as truth.

All emotion @DonGlock and you said I was getting emotional. Pot meet kettle.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Neither of us were there @DonGlock26. We are both stating our views as we have different perceptions of the situation. We have the same sets of facts and I perceive the police officer as going further than necessary and you perceived the actions of the guy who lived there to be out of line.
> 
> I accept your reality and I said both were assholes... You did not accept this choosing your perception as truth.
> 
> All emotion @DonGlock and you said I was getting emotional. Pot meet kettle.


No, I am applying the law to the facts and you are being emotional. I've certainly done my best to explain what a Terry stop is, but you simply want to act like they do not exist. The H.O. was wrong to attempt to leave the investigatory detention PERIOD. You can't accept this fact and want to talk about your "perception". Well, you are welcome to your "perception", but it is wrong. That's why the prosecutor, a former military officer, charged him. He knows that for a military officer to act like that is a serious matter. The H.O. was told by his military education program to not even show his face until he took care of his warrant. 

If the H.O. HAD been a burglar and the officer allowed him to run into the house and take a hostage, I'm confident that your "perception" would do a 180 degree turn and you would blame the deputy for not being man enough to control the burglar. The cops simply cannot win with people like you, once the media has imprinted their "perception" in your brain.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> California:


....and now we know why the rest of the 49 states refer to California as "LaLa Land".

----------


## DonGlock26

> ....and now we know why the rest of the 49 states refer to California as "LaLa Land".


I guess you live in LaLa Land, too.




> *Texas Penal Code - Section 38.15. Interference With Public Duties*Legal Research Home > Texas Laws > Penal Code > Texas Penal Code - Section 38.15. Interference With Public Duties
> 
> 
> § 38.15. INTERFERENCE WITH PUBLIC DUTIES.  (a) A person commits an offense if the person with criminal negligence interrupts, disrupts, impedes, or otherwise interferes with:		(1)  a peace officer while the peace officer is performing a duty or exercising authority imposed or granted by law;		(2)  a person who is employed to provide emergency medical services including the transportation of ill or injured persons while the person is performing that duty;		(3)  a fire fighter, while the fire fighter is fighting a fire or investigating the cause of a fire;		(4)  an animal under the supervision of a peace officer, corrections officer, or jailer, if the person knows the animal is being used for law enforcement, corrections, prison or jail security, or investigative purposes;		(5)  the transmission of a communication over a citizen's band radio channel, the purpose of which communication is to inform or inquire about an emergency;  or		(6)  an officer with responsibility for animal control in a county or municipality, while the officer is performing a duty or exercising authority imposed or granted under Chapter 821 or 822, Health and Safety Code.	(b)  An offense under this section is a Class B misdemeanor.                   	(c)  It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(1) that the conduct engaged in by the defendant was intended to warn a person operating a motor vehicle of the presence of a peace officer who was enforcing Subtitle C, Title 7, Transportation Code.	(d)  It is a defense to prosecution under this section that the interruption, disruption, impediment, or interference alleged consisted of speech only.	(e)  In this section, "emergency" means a condition or circumstance in which an individual is or is reasonably believed by the person transmitting the communication to be in imminent danger of serious bodily injury or in which property is or is reasonably believed by the person transmitting the communication to be in imminent danger of damage or destruction.Added by Acts 1989, 71st Leg., ch. 1162, § 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1989.  Renumbered from V.T.C.A., Penal Code § 38.16 by Acts 1990, 71st Leg., 6th C.S., ch. 12, § 2(26), eff. Sept. 6, 1990.  Renumbered from V.T.C.A., Penal Code § 38.18 and amended by Acts 1993, 73rd Leg., ch. 900, § 1.01, eff. Sept. 1, 1994.  Amended by Acts 1997, 75th Leg., ch. 165, § 30.241, eff. Sept. 1, 1997;  Acts 2005, 79th Leg., ch. 1212, § 1, eff. Sept. 1, 2005.
> 
> http://law.onecle.com/texas/penal/38.15.00.html

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> _§ 38.15. INTERFERENCE WITH PUBLIC DUTIES. (a) A person commits an offense if the person with criminal negligence interrupts, disrupts, impedes, or otherwise interferes....._


Note the bolded phrase.

In Texas they wouldn't be attacking home owners for failing to kowtow to a deputy.

----------


## Archer

> No, I am applying the law to the facts and you are being emotional. I've certainly done my best to explain what a Terry stop is, but you simply want to act like they do not exist. The H.O. was wrong to attempt to leave the investigatory detention PERIOD. You can't accept this fact and want to talk about your "perception". Well, you are welcome to your "perception", but it is wrong. That's why the prosecutor, a former military officer, charged him. He knows that for a military officer to act like that is a serious matter. The H.O. was told by his military education program to not even show his face until he took care of his warrant. 
> 
> If the H.O. HAD been a burglar and the officer allowed him to run into the house and take a hostage, I'm confident that your "perception" would do a 180 degree turn and you would blame the deputy for not being man enough to control the burglar. The cops simply cannot win with people like you, once the media has imprinted their "perception" in your brain.


Actually @DonGlock26 I am not going to be childish and play a game here. We disagree and I do understand your view, I just disagree with it. This is utterly stupid that you can not accept that I have the view that the cop went too far. I have already said the HO was in the wrong and I can quote it. In NC it is called a contributory factor. He (the HO) contributed to the cop over reacting.

What would you be saying if the cop got his ass owned and cuffed until other police arrived?

We were not there and I simply believe the cop over reacted. You believe the cop was justified.

Perception here Don. I perceive a man pulling away to go get proof of residence perfectly reasonable.

Get your head out of your ass here Don! (Oh how does the old colon look?) He did not try to escape or evade, he did produce federal identification and he was going to get proof of residence. They were getting along fine until he pulled his ID away and was going to get the proof of residence.

At this point the deputy decided he was a threat and took him down.

You seem to be getting emotional here and the get the head out of your ass was like a bitch slap to get you to pay attention to the fact that we not know!

This is all we know for sues Don.

Did the HO do anything that was out of the way? Oh because cops have a dangerous job they can attack and detain for their safety if they do not like the way you look? Move? Dress? Talk? Take your ID back?

----------


## Dan40

> Actually @DonGlock26 I am not going to be childish and play a game here. We disagree and I do understand your view, I just disagree with it. This is utterly stupid that you can not accept that I have the view that the cop went too far. I have already said the HO was in the wrong and I can quote it. In NC it is called a contributory factor. He (the HO) contributed to the cop over reacting.
> 
> What would you be saying if the cop got his ass owned and cuffed until other police arrived?
> 
> We were not there and I simply believe the cop over reacted. You believe the cop was justified.
> 
> Perception here Don. I perceive a man pulling away to go get proof of residence perfectly reasonable.
> 
> Get your head out of your ass here Don! (Oh how does the old colon look?) He did not try to escape or evade, he did produce federal identification and he was going to get proof of residence. They were getting along fine until he pulled his ID away and was going to get the proof of residence.
> ...


We do not KNOW anything FOR SURE.  What we have received are media reports of what happened.  Including what the Deputy said in his report.  Did we get the actual report or an edited report?  We don't know for sure.  What did Aquino do or say?  Did we get a full and accurate report of that, or an edited report?  We don't KNOW for sure.

I once had my own column in a large newspaper.  My own byline.  Career reporters would kill for that.  My column was not a techie one like todays techie columns.  But it did give technical information.

So I write technical info that the editor does not know, yet he edits my column.  I had NO problem with him editing my spelling, grammar, sentence structure, all of which are terrible.  But he edited the technical information.  Until I said, I cannot have my name listed above misinformation, and stopped the column.  It was only an interesting sideline anyway.

So, understand, everything IS edited.  And seldom well edited.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-25-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

That's the truth.  No one can be trusted anymore.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Note the bolded phrase.
> 
> In Texas they wouldn't be attacking home owners for failing to kowtow to a deputy.


Yep, it's an intent crime.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Actually @DonGlock26 I am not going to be childish and play a game here. We disagree and I do understand your view, I just disagree with it. This is utterly stupid that you can not accept that I have the view that the cop went too far. I have already said the HO was in the wrong and I can quote it. In NC it is called a contributory factor. He (the HO) contributed to the cop over reacting.
> 
> What would you be saying if the cop got his ass owned and cuffed until other police arrived?
> 
> We were not there and I simply believe the cop over reacted. You believe the cop was justified.
> 
> Perception here Don. I perceive a man pulling away to go get proof of residence perfectly reasonable.
> 
> Get your head out of your ass here Don! (Oh how does the old colon look?) He did not try to escape or evade, he did produce federal identification and he was going to get proof of residence. They were getting along fine until he pulled his ID away and was going to get the proof of residence.
> ...


I'm just saying that your view is wrong based on what we know so far. You are having a hard time accepting that.

I'd say the H.O. would be in even more trouble. 

I'm sorry, but stopping someone from trying to leave a Terry stop is not overreacting for a police officer. He was being detained and he was NOT free to leave. You seem to be having a hard time admitting this. 

Your perception is WRONG! A citizen is NOT free to walk away from a Terry stop. 

The deputy had no idea what he was trying to do. He had not yet been identified as living there and he pulled the military ID away from the deputy. 

If the deputy thought he was a threat because he was trying to leave a Terry stop and go into the house, then it was perfectly reasonable for the deputy to restrain him.

I'm not emotional. I'm just telling you want the law is. It is you who is emotional and insulting. I'm not going to tell you to pull your head out of your ass. I will tell you to research what a Terry stop is. 

Out of the way? What does that even mean? He tried to leave a Terry stop without being properly identified, then he resisted. That's why he is charged. 

You left out leave a Terry stop. Why did you do that?

@Archer

----------


## Archer

> I'm just saying that your view is wrong based on what we know so far. You are having a hard time accepting that.
> 
> I'd say the H.O. would be in even more trouble. 
> 
> I'm sorry, but stopping someone from trying to leave a Terry stop is not overreacting for a police officer. He was being detained and he was NOT free to leave. You seem to be having a hard time admitting this. 
> 
> Your perception is WRONG! A citizen is NOT free to walk away from a Terry stop. 
> 
> The deputy had no idea what he was trying to do. He had not yet been identified as living there and he pulled the military ID away from the deputy. 
> ...


Oh I see there is the truth, your opinion (which is on level with what you perceive as the truth) and everyfuckingbody else is just fucking wrong. Don get a grip!

http://definitions.uslegal.com/t/terry-stop/

From the OP:




> Nicolas Aquino, a Carmel, Calif. resident and Air Force captain who’s been featured in promotional material for the military because of his sterling reputation as a voluntarily enlisted airman, found himself in an unfortunate situation last December: a neighbor mistook him for a burglar as he entered his own home late one night and called the police.
> Of course, when the police got to Aquino’s house, there was no burglar there – only Aquino. But, to Aquino’s bewilderment, that made no difference to the officer who showed up to investigate.
> From _KSBW_:
> “All he said was, ‘I need to see your ID.’ At that moment I’m like, ‘Excuse me sir, but who are you? And why are you here?” Aquino told _KSBW_.
> “He says it again, I have to produce identification. At that moment I asked him, ‘Am I being detained?’ He said, ‘Yes,’ and so I said, ‘OK, then my name is Nicolas Aquino. I live right here. I’m in the military,’” Aquino said.
> Aquino eventually pulled out his wallet to show his military identification card but didn’t hand it over.
> According to the deputy’s account in the sheriff’s incident report, “The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and place him into handcuffs.”
> “That’s when he grabs my wrist, puts me in a front guillotine, slams my head into the ground and spins around and does a rear naked choke, so he puts me in a choke hold,” Aquino said.
> In the incident report, the deputy wrote that while sitting on top of Aquino and with his hands around his head, “I yelled at the male to put his hands out to his sides. The male never complied. He was beginning to draw them in closer to the center of his body. Afraid that the male was going to reach for a weapon, I contemplated disengaging from him, drawing my own firearm and taking aim.”
> ...


He was complying!

Note that this is all he did: ""The male then pulled his hand away from me, thereby moving the card away from my hand. I decided at that point I would detain him physically and place him into handcuffs."

Read more: http://www.ksbw.com/news/carmel-air-...#ixzz2zwmIE3kO"

And:




> http://www.montereycountyweekly.com/...7a43b2370.htmlRodriguez, according to his written report, asked for Aquino’s ID. Aquino asked him if he was being detained. And that’s where things went straight to hell. Aquino says he reached slowly into his pocket, got his wallet, took out his military ID card and held it up for the deputy to see. Rodriguez says Aquino refused to hand that ID over, while Aquino says the deputy told him a military ID didn’t prove he lived there. Aquino said he was going inside to retrieve some bills that could prove it, and says that’s when Rodriguez tackled him.
> “He doesn’t say anything. He grabs my wrist, puts me in a front guillotine, spins me around and I land on all fours,” Aquino tells me. A construction worker from a project across the street ran over and helped pile on.
> A second deputy arrived and Aquino was handcuffed and placed in a patrol car. “I told them, ‘I don’t consent to a search,’” Aquino says. “They went to my door and it appears they went into my house.”
> About 20 minutes later, Aquino was released. The deputies let him get his bills and prove he lived there.


So you think you know it all? You and I only know what is printed, we were not there and it seems you have an issue with somebody not agreeing with you.

Get over it man. You and I have differing perspectives on this and neither is wrong here. Where was he walking away? He was complying!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Oh I see there is the truth, your opinion (which is on level with what you perceive as the truth) and everyfuckingbody else is just fucking wrong. Don get a grip!
> 
> http://definitions.uslegal.com/t/terry-stop/
> 
> From the OP:
> 
> 
> 
> He was complying!
> ...



Like I said there are the facts as presented and the law. 




> _Aquino said he was going inside to retrieve some bills that could prove it,_


He was not free to do that. He was being detained. 


You seem to think that a subject is allowed to walk away from a Terry stop. They simply are not.

 It doesn't matter, if you like it or not.

Can you grasp this fact? That is why he was charged. Period.

@Archer

----------


## Archer

> Like I said there are the facts as presented and the law. 
> 
> 
> 
> He was not free to do that. He was being detained. 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that a subject is allowed to walk away from a Terry stop. They simply are not.
> 
> ...


And why did the officer just not tell him that it was not acceptable to go retrieve the information? Don you are so fucking full of yourself on this one it aint even funny.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> He was not free to do that. *He was being detained.*


And that's what is wrong with this entire picture; the homeowner was being detained without evidence, justification or anything but a suspicion that he was a burglar.  

No wonder this country is so fucked up.  On one hand we have liberals with their hands in our pockets trying to save all the puppies and kittens on the planet and on the other hand we have 1984-style authoritarians dictating that we must worship the State and bow down to its ultimate authority in all matters.

----------


## DonGlock26

> And that's what is wrong with this entire picture; the homeowner was being detained without evidence, justification or anything but a suspicion that he was a burglar.  
> 
> No wonder this country is so fucked up.  On one hand we have liberals with their hands in our pockets trying to save all the puppies and kittens on the planet and on the other hand we have 1984-style authoritarians dictating that we must worship the State and bow down to its ultimate authority in all matters.



Don't you know what a Terry stop is? Man, this is page 4 and you don't know the basics yet?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Don't you know what a Terry stop is? Man, this is page 4 and you don't know the basics yet?


Yes, I do.  When you begin reading my responses, then we'll talk.

----------


## DonGlock26

> And why did the officer just not tell him that it was not acceptable to go retrieve the information? Don you are so fucking full of yourself on this one it aint even funny.


Because, between the neighbor calling 911 about a prowler matching the HO's clothing description, the HO's inability to show him a driver's licence with his address on it, the HO's refusal to hand his military ID to the deputy, the HO's pulling the ID away from the deputy, and then the HO trying to create distance between the deputy and himself AFTER asking if he was being detained and being advised that he was being detained, the deputy decided that he had to stop him from leaving the detention and place him into handcuffs for the deputy's safety. 

What you are failing to take into account is that the deputy DID NOT KNOW whether he was dealing with a HO or a burglar. When a unknown person starts acting like that in that situation, a cop is going to seriously consider that he is dealing with a potentially dangerous criminal. On top of that, he was legally in the wrong to even attempt to leave the detention. 

Now, why didn't he ask to go into the house to get ID or bills?  Why not let the deputy actually have the military ID and determine it was real? Perhaps, you should reread the prosecutor's statement. The HO made this incident become unfortunate. The lone deputy was just trying to deal with an unknown subject trying to leave his Terry stop.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yes, I do.  When you begin reading my responses, then we'll talk.


If you did, you would know that a reasonable suspicion is all that is needed.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> If you did, you would know that a reasonable suspicion is all that is needed.


Understood.  If you had been following my responses, you'd know that isn't how a free society should operate.  That is how an authoritarian dictatorship operates.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Understood.


I'm glad to catch you up to speed on what a Terry stop is. 

Are you against them?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I'm glad to catch you up to speed on what a Terry stop is.


Further proof you aren't reading my posts.  Have a good night, Don.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Further proof you aren't reading my posts.  Have a good night, Don.


I see a lot of off topic gnashing of teeth and a video from several years ago in Texas. This incident happened in California.

When you figure out what Terry vs Ohio means, stop by again.

----------


## Roadmaster

I can't get a picture1536497_10152215625004258_1173794269_n.jpg

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I can't get a picture1536497_10152215625004258_1173794269_n.jpg


LOL

According to the authoritarians, it's enough to slam your face into the gravel, cuff you and charge you with obstruction.

----------


## Archer

> Because, between the neighbor calling 911 about a prowler matching the HO's clothing description, the HO's inability to show him a driver's licence with his address on it, the HO's refusal to hand his military ID to the deputy, the HO's pulling the ID away from the deputy, and then the HO trying to create distance between the deputy and himself AFTER asking if he was being detained and being advised that he was being detained, the deputy decided that he had to stop him from leaving the detention and place him into handcuffs for the deputy's safety. 
> 
> What you are failing to take into account is that the deputy DID NOT KNOW whether he was dealing with a HO or a burglar. When a unknown person starts acting like that in that situation, a cop is going to seriously consider that he is dealing with a potentially dangerous criminal. On top of that, he was legally in the wrong to even attempt to leave the detention. 
> 
> Now, why didn't he ask to go into the house to get ID or bills?  Why not let the deputy actually have the military ID and determine it was real? Perhaps, you should reread the prosecutor's statement. The HO made this incident become unfortunate. The lone deputy was just trying to deal with an unknown subject trying to leave his Terry stop.


Where does the evidence point to him refusing anything? He pulled the ID away because it was not acceptable and he was going to get further proof of residence.

----------


## Roadmaster

> LOL
> 
> According to the authoritarians, it's enough to slam your face into the gravel, cuff you and charge you with obstruction.


Lol if they tried those would be the ones I  would kill them over.

----------


## Dan40

If jumping to conclusions was a cliff, this thread would have a high body count.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-26-2014)

----------


## Matt

The stupid captain/kid should have handed over his ID card and solved himself all this drama. You know...the obvious drama we all knew that would come from this. Everyone and their brother has seen our ID cards...hell I gave the Texas Road House waiter mine today to get a freakin discount. If you are going to be a problem you're going to create a problem. 

Here's what we know...burglar call came out, cop responded, found suspect, asked for ID, suspect refused, and then the officer was able to detain the suspect and clear the suspect of wrong doing himself. All of that could be avoided if the hot shot new officer had just handed over his ID card. Suppose Obama will have to have a beer summit for this Deputy as well as an apology. Other than the Deputy doing his job...I don't see anything else. Nothing worth fussing about anyways.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-26-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> The stupid captain/kid should have handed over his ID card and solved himself all this drama


 You think he had a chance to or knew why.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Where does the evidence point to him refusing anything? He pulled the ID away because it was not acceptable and he was going to get further proof of residence.


I really think you should seriously read the second article. 




> _Rodriguez, according to his written report,_ _asked for Aquinos ID. Aquino asked him if he was being detained__. And thats where things went straight to hell. Aquino says he reached slowly into his pocket, got his wallet, took out his military ID card and held it up for the deputy to see._ _Rodriguez says Aquino refused to hand that ID over__, while Aquino says the deputy told him a military ID didnt prove he lived there. Aquino said he was going inside to retrieve some bills that could prove it, and says thats when Rodriguez tackled him._

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> The stupid captain/kid should have handed over his ID card and solved himself all this drama. You know...the obvious drama we all knew that would come from this. Everyone and their brother has seen our ID cards...hell I gave the Texas Road House waiter mine today to get a freakin discount. If you are going to be a problem you're going to create a problem.


One difference being that going into an establishment requiring an ID is one thing.  Being inside your own house and being asked to present ID is another.  

You are correct that if Captain Aquino had just fallen to his knees and done everything the Deputy wanted he wouldn't be in the fix he is in now.  Is that your advice to all Americans when confronted with a wrong?  "Don't rock the boat" no matter how fucked up it is? 

Every time we let authoritarians exert power over us without standing up for ourselves, it's one more step to having no control over our own lives.

Do you support the Patriot Act?  Do you like be spied upon?  Why not?  "_It's for your own protection.  It's the law.  You should just accept it and save yourself the trouble._"  Is that really the message you want to send to others?

----------


## Archer

> The stupid captain/kid should have handed over his ID card and solved himself all this drama. You know...the obvious drama we all knew that would come from this. Everyone and their brother has seen our ID cards...hell I gave the Texas Road House waiter mine today to get a freakin discount. If you are going to be a problem you're going to create a problem. 
> 
> Here's what we know...burglar call came out, cop responded, found suspect, asked for ID, suspect refused, and then the officer was able to detain the suspect and clear the suspect of wrong doing himself. All of that could be avoided if the hot shot new officer had just handed over his ID card. Suppose Obama will have to have a beer summit for this Deputy as well as an apology. Other than the Deputy doing his job...I don't see anything else. Nothing worth fussing about anyways.


Where did the suspect refuse @Cal?

----------


## Matt

> You think he had a chance to or knew why.


I think his training should have told him to know better....although it's not the popular opinion. Then again....officer. An enlisted kid would have had more sense. /2cents

*Also...to those of you trying to get me to reply further...no, I don't care about this topic. I'm just here to opine (which I did....twice...and that's all I'm going to bother with). Please respect that and carry on without me. Last time I was in a cop thread I almost left the board for good. I don't need that drama or feeling again. Thanks.*

----------

Archer (04-26-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> One difference being that going into an establishment requiring an ID is one thing.  Being inside your own house and being asked to present ID is another.  
> 
> You are correct that if Captain Aquino had just fallen to his knees and done everything the Deputy wanted he wouldn't be in the fix he is in now.  Is that your advice to all Americans when confronted with a wrong?  "Don't rock the boat" no matter how fucked up it is? 
> 
> Every time we let authoritarians exert power over us without standing up for ourselves, it's one more step to having no control over our own lives.
> 
> Do you support the Patriot Act?  Do you like be spied upon?  Why not?  "_It's for your own protection.  It's the law.  You should just accept it and save yourself the trouble._"  Is that really the message you want to send to others?



Are Terry stops unconstitutional?

----------

